# Introducing Baby Kaizer:-)



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

He is absolutely adorable! Chloe and Daisy send golden kisses to him.


----------



## 2cats1dog (Jun 3, 2015)

He's so cute!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

He is a cute little guy! Since he has only been home with you for a very short time, he has to get into the routine. Just take him out every 20-30 minutes, to the exact same spot, and say "go pee" or whatever term you will use. After going in the same spot, I noticed with yours, it then had a bit of a scent so it helped to make them go better. If he is squatting, my guess is that he is going a little bit. Also, if he is outside playing, when you come back inside count to 10 and then quietly pick him up and bring him back outside to his pee spot. I learned that they do not connect being outside and playing with peeing. Can't tell you how many times they came back in the house and after relaxing for a minute then peed on the floor. I learned the count to 10 and then go back outside. Have fun with your new little guy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He is adorable!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Daisy123- Kaizer says thank you and sends golden hugs to Chloe and Daisy (right now, he thinks they have cooties)

Our3dogs- thank you for the advice, I'll be sure to use it the count to 10 idea should be super useful since he always plays when we go outside and then after we've been inside for while, he goes..

fozziesmom- thank you


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

He is very cute! And yes, soon you will know all of your pups signals and quirks


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

He is wonderful! Enjoy the puppy days.. they fly by really quickly!!


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

Congrats on your new baby! As far as your post, all I read after


> "....pictures are at the bottom**"


 sounded like Charlie Brown's teacher speaking. : That last pic of "so your my mom" is priceless. *I'll go back and reread when the temptation to dive into the pic's subsides. *


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

He is adorable!

Everything you said sounds normal. He will have to adjust to life with you, just as you will to life with him. Once you get into a routine, you will find that he is easy to figure out.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

He is super cute.

You will get into a routine and learn his cues pretty quick. Chloe had maybe 12 accidents and most of them came in the first week or two we had her home. Once you figure it out the accidents will slow way down.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind word
Thomas&Betts - you didn't miss much other than the usual potty training trouble.

We have this rug we bought to put his food&water bowls on top of and Kaizer peed on it twice [after his food was gone of course..] we moved the rug, but left his water bowl so now whenever he needs to go, he starts whining. We took the rug outside to see if he would pee on it, and he did. Took him 2-3 minutes to do it, but he finally peed..right on top of the rug. Good news is that it wasn't the little squirts he was doing before, but this was a lot and now he doesn't have to touch the ground when he has to pee. Bad news is that the rug wasn't really meant for dog waste, and he needs pads to pee now..
He drank a lot of water when he came in so we're gonna take him out without the rug in 5 minutes. Hopefully he'll pee


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Thank you all for the kind word
> Thomas&Betts - you didn't miss much other than the usual potty training trouble.
> 
> We have this rug we bought to put his food&water bowls on top of and Kaizer peed on it twice [after his food was gone of course..] we moved the rug, but left his water bowl so now whenever he needs to go, he starts whining. We took the rug outside to see if he would pee on it, and he did. Took him 2-3 minutes to do it, but he finally peed..right on top of the rug. Good news is that it wasn't the little squirts he was doing before, but this was a lot and now he doesn't have to touch the ground when he has to pee. Bad news is that the rug wasn't really meant for dog waste, and he needs pads to pee now..
> He drank a lot of water when he came in so we're gonna take him out without the rug in 5 minutes. Hopefully he'll pee


I don't think the issue is that he needs a rug or pee pads to pee on. He is going back to where he's marked his scent. Keep trying to get him to pee outside (not on the rug), and when he does keep bringing him back to that spot. You don't want to mess with this. It is much easier to break them now then when they are older.


----------



## Lauren8211 (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh what a sweetheart!! Enjoy that sweet little face!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

What a cutie pie! Good luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Kaiser's adorable, Congratulations!

Great pictures of your little guy.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Glad to hear he has plenty of pee now.  I was going to say, soon enough, it'll be obvious when he pees. Because you will hear it! Ewww, right?

He is a cutie. Enjoy!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

We fed Kaizer lunch 30ish minutes ago, and he pooped outside wooo!! He just drank a bunch of water so we'll take him back to the same spot in 20 minutes or so. At least there's some kind of schedule here


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Noah was pretty easy to house break, knock wood. I can't say we kept a specific schedule vs. a specific routine. 

Outside immediately after every meal, after every nap and after every play session, no matter how long or short. And we kept him under CONSTANT supervision, no allowing him out of our sight for even a moment. If we saw him starting to sniff the ground more than normal, outside we went. 

Our potty cue is "better hurry!"

That seemed to work well for us.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so happy for you that you finally got your pup!  Congratulations! He's adorable!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you guys so much We've gotten pretty good at knowing when he has to go. He's got really amazing bladder control for a puppy. He slept at 10ish last night and got up at 6 this morning. He hasn't had an accident all day (let's hope I didn't just jinx that).

When he sleeps, he stretches his entire body out. He doesn't seem to like sleeping in his crate (except at night) because he can't fully stretch his body out like he can when he's sleeping in his xpen. Right now, he's got enough room to turn around and lie down. We're debating giving him a little more space so he can stretch out. It seems to help him sleep. I just don't want to worry about him having accidents in his crate at night. Thoughts?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Noah was pretty easy to house break, knock wood. I can't say we kept a specific schedule vs. a specific routine.
> 
> Outside immediately after every meal, after every nap and after every play session, no matter how long or short. And we kept him under CONSTANT supervision, no allowing him out of our sight for even a moment. If we saw him starting to sniff the ground more than normal, outside we went.
> 
> ...


I gotta say that we're pretty bad at sticking to a schedule. Kaizer's a big pup and my brother can't carry him, so my mom and I do the potty training. I don't really function well at 6am, even if I got 8 hours of sleep. I'm more a 12 hours of sleep kinda person. So we fed him a little late today. As far as routine goes, we're pretty solid. Outside 20 minutes after food/water, and immediately after every nap. He always takes a nap after playing and after having a meal. They're usually 30 minutes to an hour long


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

aesthetic said:


> I gotta say that we're pretty bad at sticking to a schedule. Kaizer's a big pup and my brother can't carry him, so my mom and I do the potty training. I don't really function well at 6am, even if I got 8 hours of sleep. I'm more a 12 hours of sleep kinda person. So we fed him a little late today. As far as routine goes, we're pretty solid. Outside 20 minutes after food/water, and immediately after every nap. He always takes a nap after playing and after having a meal. They're usually 30 minutes to an hour long


Puppies also get the urge to pee after an intense play and chew session.. so it might be helpful to take Kaizer out after those too!

He is so adorable!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

After playing, he usually crashes. Then wakes up, switches to another side of the x-pen and falls asleep again. And after eating, he'll chew some toys, make a pile and then fall asleep on top of them all.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

A picture of Kaizer sleeping because that's all he basically does  **Sorry for the crappy quality, I had to crop it


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Awww, he is adorable!


----------



## Love_my_Max (Jul 29, 2015)

He's a cutie! Our boys are just 1 day apart.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you guys 

Kaizer sends golden hugs to your Max


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Thank you guys so much We've gotten pretty good at knowing when he has to go. He's got really amazing bladder control for a puppy. He slept at 10ish last night and got up at 6 this morning. He hasn't had an accident all day (let's hope I didn't just jinx that).
> 
> When he sleeps, he stretches his entire body out. He doesn't seem to like sleeping in his crate (except at night) because he can't fully stretch his body out like he can when he's sleeping in his xpen. Right now, he's got enough room to turn around and lie down. We're debating giving him a little more space so he can stretch out. It seems to help him sleep. I just don't want to worry about him having accidents in his crate at night. Thoughts?


Give it a shot and see how he does? We crated Rundle in a huge crate that she could grow into. She never had an accident in her crate. She always let us know when she needed to be let out. However, she was never a big fan of the crate... similarly she likes to stretch out, and change sleeping places and positions during the night. We started letting her sleep wherever she wanted at 4.5 months (not on the furniture), and probably could have let her sleep wherever sooner than that. Glad that potty training is going so well now. He's a real cutie!


----------



## brettwasbtd (Jul 3, 2014)

Kaizer is adorable! Avery sends him a puppy high-five.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3- we moved the divider back a little bit and he was fine last night but I think he still needs more space because he shoves his paws/tails between the wires of the divider and sides of the crate. He does that even when he sleeps against the side of the xpen so I don't know if he's too lazy to move or if it's just comfortable for him..

brettwasbtd- Thank you Kaizer loves high-fives


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> 3Pebs3- we moved the divider back a little bit and he was fine last night but I think he still needs more space because he shoves his paws/tails between the wires of the divider and sides of the crate. He does that even when he sleeps against the side of the xpen so I don't know if he's too lazy to move or if it's just comfortable for him..
> 
> brettwasbtd- Thank you Kaizer loves high-fives


If he does it in his x-pen too it may just be a comfort thing. The big test for me is are they sleeping through the night. Rundle was still waking up in the middle of the night after I expected her to be sleeping through. I figured out the problem was that she didn't like sleeping in her crate. Soon as we let her out she was sleeping through the night with no problems... Except for maybe waking me up earlier than I want to be


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

*Visited the vet!*

We took Kaizer to the vet yesterday for his new puppy appointment He did pretty well, probably because he was asleep the entire time lol. He ended up falling asleep on my mom's lap while the vet tech was talking, and when the vet came in, he fell asleep on the table on top of his blanket. The vet said he's happy and healthy though so that's good, nothing for us to worry about right now woo!! He weighs 14 pounds, 14.5 ounces, he gained 5 oz since monday. 
He spends a majority of his day indoors since he's got no vaccines right now, so I don't have any good pictures of him to share the lighting inside is terrible and every hour he naps so there isn't much picture opportunity anyway..
Other than that, he hasn't had an accident indoors since Tuesday and he willingly sleeps inside his crate now! We're attempting to teach him bite inhibition but it's hard because he doesn't care for our yelps (he kinda looks at us like "what are you doing?") and my mom freaks out every time he goes to smell her feet..


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> If he does it in his x-pen too it may just be a comfort thing. The big test for me is are they sleeping through the night. Rundle was still waking up in the middle of the night after I expected her to be sleeping through. I figured out the problem was that she didn't like sleeping in her crate. Soon as we let her out she was sleeping through the night with no problems... Except for maybe waking me up earlier than I want to be


We had a vet appointment at 5:30pm yesterday, so we had to give him food and water a little later than usual and he woke us up at 2am. The other day, we fed him at 5-5:30ish and took up his water at 6, and he slept throughout the night (slept from 10 to 6)


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Yelps don't work for a lot of puppy owners it seems. Redirection and 20 second time outs to teach him what is okay to chew. And socialization with other dogs for bite inhibition.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He's pretty independent. Even while we're in the xpen with him, he just lies near us and chews on his toys. I think he's the most bite prone when he has to go and when he's tired. He doesn't bite me much, it's more licks and mouthing, but he'll go after my mom. I'm thinking it's because her pants are loose so there's easy access. He's pretty good at chewing on his toys instead of us but anything that hangs down, he goes after.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

More pictures of my little cutie!! When we went out, I got bit by a mosquito (whose bites I'm allergic to) and now my the area right next my knee is all swollen and hard and it hurts to walk Oh well, it should be going down in a week or so. 
As you'll see from the photos, Kaizer has a very uh interesting way of sleeping;-)

















































































In related news, it just started thunder storming and Kaizer doesn't appear to mind! I put him in his crate cause it started hardcore raining and I don't really fancy going outside right now. He's actually asleep as I type this. I'm really happy he's not scared or anxious cause he turned 8 weeks today and this marks the start of his first fear period.

ETA: for some reason, he usually just sniffs a lot at grass instead of eating it. I'm super happy about that for sure, but he definitely does have his weird quirks. He doesn't really care much for dogs. Yesterday, one of our neighbor's dog passed us while we were outside and Kaizer just stared at him really intently while the other dog was pulling on the leash to get closer to him. I think he prefers to watch dogs instead. He definitely show an interest in cars and people though


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So cute! I love the way he sleeps, and how his lip was lifted by the bar! Great that he is doing well through the storm, and that he is an attentive boy. Hope your knee is back to 100% soon!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you He's definitely a crazy sleeper! I just caught up on your thread about Rundle- she's such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It's been a week since Kaizer's Gotcha Day and so far Kai has managed to

1. poop and pee on the side of the highway (we took him to pee before he left but apparently the grass wasn't up to his standards, and highway grass suited his needs much more)

2. pee smack dab in the middle of his crate, and then walk away like it's no big 
deal

3. eat a tiny tiny piece of those wild mushrooms while pretending to sniff around so no one would get suspicious

4. freak everyone out by almost choking on a piece of kibble!!

week 1 was great as you can see. Kai must be pleased with himself for freaking us out on multiple occasions. 

He's pretty smart though, I'll give him that. If we go outside, and it's too hot for him, he immediately runs towards the door (him dragging me behind him) and sit pleasantly waiting for someone to open to door for him..and when we don't, he looks up at us as if to say "What are you doing?? it's too hot out here..i'll pee inside. I'd much rather prefer the carpet anyway!" We've had to pick him up and drop him off multiple times in one outing just so he'll go.

I've also had someone tell me that I should let him walk when I take him outside and that he's not getting enough exercise..no thanks I'd rather reduce risk of him contracting a deadly disease, thanks for the suggestion though  

I don't have any new pictures unfortunately. Kai has two speeds; super speed and sand man (you know, the guy that puts everyone to sleep by sprinkling dust over them? yeah him). When he's in super speed mode, he's everywhere at once. It's too hard to get a decent picture.

I'll see if I can catch him when he's calm, maybe I'll be lucky and get a good picture!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

The first I'd say 3 weeks for me were definitely the hardest.
Week 1: Sleep deprivation because I was so worried about Rundle making a mess during the night. 
Week 2&3: The biting came on with something fierce... I had the most torn up arms ever. 
After that things just started to get a bit easier. Though we have definitely had our fair share of scares that I have discussed many times before, we somehow made it through on top.
Now on to the teenager stage...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is just so cute. Darn it, I love puppies so much.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> The first I'd say 3 weeks for me were definitely the hardest.
> Week 1: Sleep deprivation because I was so worried about Rundle making a mess during the night.
> Week 2&3: The biting came on with something fierce... I had the most torn up arms ever.
> After that things just started to get a bit easier. Though we have definitely had our fair share of scares that I have discussed many times before, we somehow made it through on top.
> Now on to the teenager stage...


The first night we had him home, I was up until 3am because I was so worried he'd have to go and no one would wake up on time. I really regretted that when he woke us up at 6am the next morning. In terms of biting, Kai only bites when he's super tired or when he's bored or when we have food lol. He gets super focused on our hands/feet though so redirection is hard. How'd you deal with the biting?

Our biggest issues are biting and barking, he barks when it's meal time. He barks to let us know that it's time for food, but then he continues to bark when he hears us make it. I'm not sure what to do about that. He also barks a lot when he's tired. Yesterday, he threw a big temper tantrum when I left to take a shower, and we crated him. He fell asleep almost instantaneously.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3 goldens said:


> He is just so cute. Darn it, I love puppies so much.


He is really cute, and I'll try to get more pictures today. Hopefully I'll get some good ones!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

So far, today has been good. Let's hope I just didn't jinx it. Kaizer's doing good in terms of crate training, he accidentally closed his crate door when he went for a nap so he parked himself right in front of it and stared me down until I opened the door for him. He used to be able to sleep anywhere, but now sleep is solely reserved for the crate. 

He's getting so big, he was huge last week but now it seems like he got even bigger. He's going to be so big when he fully matures. We've had a lot of people tell us that he's really cute and pretty and that he'll grow up to be gorgeous!! I'm really excited to see him as an adult, but I really like the fact that I can pick him up, I'm not gonna be able to do that soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kaizer*

Kaizer is absolutely PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer's getting quite good with sitting and waiting for his food to be put down before he eats, which, is really funny because he still can't sit on command lol. At first, it took him a lil while to actually stay sitting until his food was on the ground. He used to sit, but as soon as his food came down he jumped up. Now, he sits and stays until his food is down. Of course, it's not perfect yet, Kaizer seems to think he can just drop into a sit wherever and still get food so we're working on sitting at his dinner place for food. 
As far as sitting on command goes, if we're standing up, he'll automatically sit down so we're teaching him "sit" when we're sitting as well. He's so high-energy when he's awake that it's close to impossible getting him to focus, he's always jumping up or running around or going after our hands/feet/clothes. It's hard to get his attention when he's in high-energy mode. We're taking advantage of his mealtimes to teach him sit, hopefully it works out in our favor. i'm always scared using treats/meals as his reward because i don't want him to perform on cue for the food reward, i want him to perform because he wants to please us. I keep forgetting that he's only been with us for a week today lol, i'm sure he'll come to that point sooner or later!!

Kai found out that he could move his crate door using his nose and paw so now he constantly bats the door around and chews the metal wires. I thought I got a dog but apparently he's a cat..

Pictures will be coming later as promised


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh i also forgot to mention that last week, we chose a registered name for Kaizer.

So now presenting Kalm Sea's Penguin March "Kaizer"

I was up at 3am the night we got him, i was too afraid to sleep lol, and I started thinking of a registered name for him. Kaizer, actually spelled Kaiser except that I prefer z over s, means "emperor" in German. For some reason, i then started thinking about penguins. The Emperor penguin is the "king" of all penguins. It's the only specie of penguin that breeds in the Antarctic winter. They're also the heaviest and tallest of all penguin species, which fits because Kaizer was the biggest and heaviest in his litter. I'm not sure if there's a word for this, but I always imagines the journey to the breeding colonies would be called a penguin march, and thus his name was born.

**I wanted to be a vet for the longest time ever so I know a bunch of seemingly useless information about various kinds of animals.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Love his name! And he looks like a sweetie. Can't wait to see more pics, sounds like he's getting the hang of things very quickly, good for you for crate training him so early that was the hardest thing for me.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

GoldenSkies said:


> Love his name! And he looks like a sweetie. Can't wait to see more pics, sounds like he's getting the hang of things very quickly, good for you for crate training him so early that was the hardest thing for me.


Thank you! I love Winchester's as well. Crate training is good as long as he's not super tired cause then all he wants to do is play and whines/barks when we put him in timeout. Apparently he doesn't realize he's tired


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

As promised, here are some pictures of my pretty boy! Appreciate those pictures of him sitting down ;-) he kept jumping on me trying to get to my phone. I can just imagine him thinking "Ooh I want that pretty purple box thing!!" Sorry if any are blurry, he kept moving


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

That second photo is just precious! He looks like he is being such a good obedient boy... then back to being a puppy  
I think for the most part they definitely don't know what's good for them, so they probably don't realize when they're tired... Winchester once ate the green neon cover off a tennis ball.. and when he swims for hours and can hardly paddle he still insists on swimming and I have to get him to come and lay down to relax otherwise I'm afraid he will tire himself out completely.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

GoldenSkies said:


> That second photo is just precious! He looks like he is being such a good obedient boy... then back to being a puppy
> I think for the most part they definitely don't know what's good for them, so they probably don't realize when they're tired... Winchester once ate the green neon cover off a tennis ball.. and when he swims for hours and can hardly paddle he still insists on swimming and I have to get him to come and lay down to relax otherwise I'm afraid he will tire himself out completely.


Thank you! Kaizer is a good boy until he realizes he's not gonna get what he wants! He's gotten into the habit of sitting and waiting if he wants something, which is pretty impressive considering we just started the sit and wait for your food thing yesterday. When he realized that he wasn't getting my phone, he jumped into my lap!
Kaizer's the exact same way! He gets all tired and cranky and bitty, so we put him in the crate and thus the temper tantrum begins. He barks and whines and walks around in circles until he bores himself and falls asleep. It happens around the same day everyday, so I guess we're always prepared for it


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> He gets super focused on our hands/feet though so redirection is hard. How'd you deal with the biting?
> 
> Our biggest issues are biting and barking, he barks when it's meal time. He barks to let us know that it's time for food, but then he continues to bark when he hears us make it. I'm not sure what to do about that. He also barks a lot when he's tired. Yesterday, he threw a big temper tantrum when I left to take a shower, and we crated him. He fell asleep almost instantaneously.


I dealt with biting by 1 redirecting. And if that didn't work, I would say "time out" and put Rundle in the bathroom and shut the door for 20 seconds. She hated being separated from us, so she quickly learned that she better find something else to do or she would go right back in for another 20 seconds. 

To deal with the barking I would recommend rewarding him for good behavior. We started rewarding Rundle with treats when she was laying quietly in the kitchen. If she jumped/barked, no treats. It did not take her long to figure out what behaviors get rewarded and which ones don't. I kept a cup of treats (kibble) out all day long so I was ready to reward good behavior. Essentially we gave Rundle meals in the morning and evening and used her lunch meal as treats throughout the day. Thats how we avoided overfeeding her. 

I really think you need to get over your worry about him being food driven at the moment. Treating really is the best way to teach behavior at this age. Down the road when he has more cognitive maturity he will be more than glad to do things just to please you. 

Love the new pictures. He is just adorable!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

We took Kaizer to Petsmart today, didn't get any pictures because we were there for a couple minutes to get some new toys and we carried him the entire time. It's no easy feat carrying him, he's so heavy. We haven't weighed him since last Wednesday but he should be at least 15.5 pounds, maybe a little less. Thursday he gets his first round of vaccines so we'll get him weighed then. 

He's also a favorite at our apartment. We pass people everyday on the way outside, and by now people know him by name! We've gotten multiple comments about "your puppy is gorgeous! How old is he?" They always look surprised when I tell them that he's 8 weeks old. I'm really in love with this boy, he's so smart it's ridiculous. It doesn't hurt that he's gorgeous too;-)


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> I dealt with biting by 1 redirecting. And if that didn't work, I would say "time out" and put Rundle in the bathroom and shut the door for 20 seconds. She hated being separated from us, so she quickly learned that she better find something else to do or she would go right back in for another 20 seconds.
> 
> To deal with the barking I would recommend rewarding him for good behavior. We started rewarding Rundle with treats when she was laying quietly in the kitchen. If she jumped/barked, no treats. It did not take her long to figure out what behaviors get rewarded and which ones don't. I kept a cup of treats (kibble) out all day long so I was ready to reward good behavior. Essentially we gave Rundle meals in the morning and evening and used her lunch meal as treats throughout the day. Thats how we avoided overfeeding her.
> 
> ...


It's more the fact that he's not food driven. He's hands/toe/movable objects driven. Once he's focused on our hands or toes, he won't stop until he gets his mouth on them. But I do agree with you, he's just a baby right now and he's been with us for a week. I can't really expect a lot from him, it wouldn't be fair. 

Also, good idea with using his lunch meal as rewards throughout the day, I'll try that out tomorrow


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Kaizer is absolutely handsome and so cute! I love seeing pictures! Chloe has also been trying to bite everything. She cut my thumb today and scratched my face really bad the other day yikes. Just remember they are still young and this will eventually stop. Daisy was the worst as a puppy I remember we would try to hide from her by standing on the couch and she would lunge at us. Now she is a sweetheart but she was a horrible puppy. At least they are adorable as puppies!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations, what a sweet boy Kaizer is!
Great pictures, made me smile, please keep posting them.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Daisy123- Thank you! Kaizer's super bitey, he almost tore a hole in my shirt the other day! He's so lucky he's adorable

Buddy's Mom- Your wish is my command! I'll get some more pictures when Kaizer wakes up from his nap


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

aesthetic said:


> It's more the fact that he's not food driven. He's hands/toe/movable objects driven. Once he's focused on our hands or toes, he won't stop until he gets his mouth on them. But I do agree with you, he's just a baby right now and he's been with us for a week. I can't really expect a lot from him, it wouldn't be fair.
> 
> Also, good idea with using his lunch meal as rewards throughout the day, I'll try that out tomorrow


I know exactly what you mean. Glimmer is also not food driven but if you have anything to play with she is all over it. Even with the food puzzle, the best part are the puzzle pieces. 

Love your latest set of Kaizer pictures


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It also takes forever for Kaizer to eat something, no matter how soft the treat, he still sits there and eats it for 5 minutes. We gave him a tbs of yogurt the other day and it took him quite awhile to lick it all up. I mean, it's good he doesn't swallow his food down but it's not always practical to use treats. I've heard that its best if the treat reward is something they can eat relatively fast, is that true?

And thank you! I'll get some more later today


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> It also takes forever for Kaizer to eat something, no matter how soft the treat, he still sits there and eats it for 5 minutes. We gave him a tbs of yogurt the other day and it took him quite awhile to lick it all up. I mean, it's good he doesn't swallow his food down but it's not always practical to use treats. I've heard that its best if the treat reward is something they can eat relatively fast, is that true?
> 
> And thank you! I'll get some more later today


One of my favourite youtube trainers says, "If your dog is not food motivated, find better food!" Rundle goes crazy for these cheese and chicken treats PureBites® Pet Treats | Purebites.com


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

These liver treats are like doggy crack! I break them up into small pieces for Chloe. They also make a chicken liver which are softer. I usually wait until they are on sale and buy a big tub because they last a really long time.

Stewart Pro-Treat Beef Liver Freeze-Dried Dog Treats



Beef Liver:

Stewart Pro-Treat Beef Liver Freeze-Dried Dog Treats, 21-oz tub

Chicken Liver:

Stewart Pro-Treat Chicken Liver Freeze-Dried Dog Treats, 11.5-oz tub


----------



## indrayee (Dec 12, 2014)

omg I love that face. Enjoy it because they grow so fast. I can't believe mine is already 1 yr old.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

chester goes crazy for pieces of cheese strings.. 
I would definitely compliment Kaizer too if I saw him around haha he is quite the handsome boy for being so young. 
Do you guys call him by his full name? or is Kai a nick name?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

GoldenSkies said:


> chester goes crazy for pieces of cheese strings..
> I would definitely compliment Kaizer too if I saw him around haha he is quite the handsome boy for being so young.
> Do you guys call him by his full name? or is Kai a nick name?


We only call him Kaizer when we're trying to get his attention, usually we call him a variety of nicknames like princess, drama queen, Kai, some others. Sometimes I call him bubby too because he's so cuddly


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3pebs3- i really like that! We'll experiment with different types of fruits and treats and see which ones he loves the best

Daisy123- It seems to me that a lot of dogs love freeze-dried liver treats, so next time we're in the pet store ill pick some up


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Here are some pictures of my baby!! He had a bath today so his coat is super shiny and soft, he smells wonderful but I do find myself missing his puppy smell. 

Today we were outside for a potty break, and this girl gets out of her car and shouts "hey, you! can i pet your puppy?" my brother and i kinda look at each other and we're like "okay i guess" We were kind of freaked out honestly, we live in a fairly sketchy place and I'm naturally just really instinctive and cautious. I find it pretty funny though that someone would actually get out of their car to pet out dog


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Great photos!! He looks so adorable all clean! I too miss the puppy smell, and puppy breath.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

aesthetic said:


> 3pebs3- i really like that! We'll experiment with different types of fruits and treats and see which ones he loves the best
> 
> Daisy123- It seems to me that a lot of dogs love freeze-dried liver treats, so next time we're in the pet store ill pick some up


 It doesn't even matter what brand you get of liver treats I just never met a dog that didn't love them.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Aw he is so adorable! That's kind of weird but I guess its good for socialization haha. Its probably because he is so cute!!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness, this is a gorgeous puppy and huge! Love him!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you guys! Kaizer's 9 weeks today!! He goes in for his first round of shots at 5:30est, it's in the middle of his nap time so hopefully it goes well. He gets really cranky around that time and it's a lot of work to get him to actually sleep, maybe he'll just fall asleep on the table again. It was a week yesterday since his well puppy appointment but it seems like so long ago. I just love this little boy, he's so sweet. He gave me a "hug" of sorts today-paws around my leg, head snuggled in- I melted.

Kaizer had a bad night last night. He woke us up every 3 hours to go outside. He drank a lot more water than usual yesterday, so maybe that's why. He usually sleeps throughout the night or wakes us up once at 1am. 

We also had a rough morning. Kaizer's pretty impatient with food. When we're making it, he starts barking and whining, as if that would make us make the food faster. He's pretty good at sitting-and-waiting when food comes, he knows the routine now. It's just really annoying hearing him bark and whine at the top of his lungs when we're making food. We can't even distract him, as soon as he hears the bag opening, he runs up and starts barking. Putting him in his crate/xpen doesn't do anything either..We live in apartment building too so the barking isn't really appreciated, especially at 7 o'clock in the morning..

Otherwise though, Kaizer's pretty chill. He chews on his toys, occasionally his crate, sometimes my arm..but he's smart. He knows "off" and almost knows "sit", he's a work in progress. I start school in September so I'm trying to spend as much time as I can with him now.

I'll get some new pictures of him today


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

OMGoodness, he is SO handsome. Ah...the first few months of getting your new puppy is the most wonderful and exhausting time of your life. But, it's all so worth it. Good luck with you handsome new family member!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you! He's quite lucky he's so cute


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know if you want to so this but my breeder told me know matter how much your pup whines in the middle of the night you need to leave them until morning. Just like when a baby is crying in their crib. This trains the puppy to hold their pee until the morning. If not the puppy knows that you will take him out anytime he whines. If you think he might have an accident make sure to line the crate with towels, newspapers, or a bath mat.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't know if he was whining or barking, I slept through it. But Kaizer loves sleep and he usually doesn't wake up unless he really really has to go. He doesn't really take us outside because he wants to play- usually he at least pees before goofing off. It doesn't happen too often though so hopefully it won't be too much of a problem


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

That's really good!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you He's good on the housebreaking/crate training front but we obviously need to work on other things with him


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

So Kaizer just had his first accident indoors in a week. We missed his signal cause my mom opened his dog food, and he always barks when he hears his food being opened. We all thought he was barking because he wanted food. Imagine our surprise when he starts chewing on a toy and peeing simultaneously..and then next thing we know, he walks over to his pee spill and puts his nose in it. It was gross and I'm confused. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

When you gotta go, you gotta go. They will have accidents from time to time. I bet if you think back on how long of a time period he had gone between pee's at that particular time, he most likely was just beyond his limit. He barked, you missed it, so an accident happened. I know as ours became a bit more house trained, I became a bit more lax in taking them out to pee and then an accident would happen. I just had to remember they are not totally housetrained yet. As for going over and sticking his nose in it, I am sure he was just smelling it. Maybe he was even thinking "hey, what's this on the floor, I have to check it out". I wouldn't worry about it. I am sure those of us with poop eaters would say, "oh you have not seen anything near gross yet". Keep up the great work on housetraining. If your ticker is right and he is only 9 weeks old, for not having an accident indoors in a week, you are doing a great job!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> So Kaizer just had his first accident indoors in a week. We missed his signal cause my mom opened his dog food, and he always barks when he hears his food being opened. We all thought he was barking because he wanted food. Imagine our surprise when he starts chewing on a toy and peeing simultaneously..and then next thing we know, he walks over to his pee spill and puts his nose in it. It was gross and I'm confused. Has anyone else experienced this?


Yup. I agree with the above poster. None of this is that big of a deal. Make sure you clean the spot with some natures miracle or something similar, and move forward from here. Not surprised that he checked out his puddle either. And puppies just have poor body awareness. Most likely it was not his intention to put his nose right into it... but, c'est la vie. Urine is sterile anyhow. I do think you want to address this barking thing though, and nip it in the bud as quick as possible. I highly recommend googling about demand barking.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Agreed with all of the above at 9 weeks you can't expect much.. in fact a whole week with only one accident is pretty darn good  
As for why he stuck his nose in it.. I think because he's a baby and doesn't know much yet.. everything is new and exciting... including his pee


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

All those comments make me feel better, thank you guys! I'm kicking myself because I could have prevented that.

3Pebs3- we made Kaizer's food in front of him at dinner and that seemed to help. I think he was just freaked out because he could hear his food but couldn't see it and it threw him in a loop.

As far as housebreaking goes, we have a feeling Kai might arousal pee. He peed inside our house twice today (both our faults) and then once in the vets office. That one is actually a funny story

We went to the vet today for Kaizer's first round of vaccines. He weighs 17.7 pounds, meaning he gained about 3.3 pounds in eight days. The vet says he's at a good weight, but that we should feed him 3/4 cup 3x a day, we currently feed him 1/2 cup 2x a day and 3/4 once a day. The receptionist has a golden of her own, hers is 10.5 years old, and got really excited to see Kaizer. It was quite funny to watch honestly, he licked her face all over. But anyway, the vet was talking to us about something and then all of the sudden goes "oh, he's peeing" in the most casual conversationalist way. I thought it was pretty funny but we were mortified that he just went. Admittedly, he was trying to get off the table and we couldn't figure out for the life of us why, he loves being the center of attention and on that table, he definitely is. It all made sense when we saw the giant puddle on the ground, though. Honestly, I don't know where these puppies get all this liquid from! We took him out to do his business right before we left for the vets. 

Can anyone tell me where the testicles are on a dog? The vet was saying that one of Kaizer's testicles dropped but the other one was a little higher, and that it should have dropped by the next time we see her in a month. This is my first time owning a male dog..

Kaizer got distemper/kennel cough/parvo and lepto vaccines today, he was pretty good about it, he just kinda sat there after he realized the vet wasn't gonna let go of his leg..

i have some pictures to post but I'm kinda lazy so I'll post them in an hour or so


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh my god we just had a big scare. The vet said that it was fine for Kaizer to walk around the building and go outside, he just has to avoid dogs for the most part. We were previously carrying him all around and with an almost 20 pound puppy, it's a hard thing to do. We were walking in and I guess Kaizer stopped momentarily to smell something and got his tail stuck in the door. He let out these two really high pitched shrieks and they were so high pitched that I didn't even realize it was coming from him until I turned around and saw him unable to move. As soon as we open the door, he ran back outside. Luckily he's on leash so he didn't get too far. I immediately picked him up and we walked inside. I let him down to see if he could walk and he can walk just fine, he even ran a little. I was so scared it was his foot instead of his tail, the door completely shut. It would've broken his foot bones if his foot got caught. When we got into our room, I checked both his back paws and his tail, he was fine with it, even with pressure on it. I'm extremely grateful that he didn't get too seriously hurt, I think I was more scared then he was! He seemed hesitant to cross into our apartment door, I hope we didn't just scar him for life. I did treat him when he walked through the threshold after some encouragement. I don't know if that was the right approach but I'm still shaken from that experience.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

He sounds like a tank I'm sure he will be fine! Daisy is always biting her tail really hard and doesn't seem to mind. You were probably more upset than he was. I'm sorry this happened. I trimmed Chloe's nails the other day and cut one too short and I am still upset. Of course she got over it right away.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah it was probably me that got more upset then him but those high pitched noises were terrifying. He seems to be okay though, we can touch/put pressure on his legs and tail and he's walking just fine. Puppies are stronger than they look..

Here are some pictures from yesterday


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

What a sweet boy he is so gorgeous! My favorite is the second to last picture and I really like his terps toy (I'm from MD). He has big ears like Chloe does he get them in his food and water like her?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Diays123- Yes! He gets his ears in everything, they're constantly wet! And thank you we're from Delaware, so we're relatively close to Maryland! We got the Terps toy from a Petsmart! Does Chloe bite her tail a lot too? Kaizer chases his tail like a stereotypical dog but always manages to trip himself with his paws


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes she tries to bite her tail like Daisy but I am not trying to let her!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer has perfected the art of chasing his tail, it's quite amusing it watch honestly


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

We worked on sit today. Kaizer knows he has to sit and wait before he gets his food, but I'm not really sure he makes that connection between the word and the action. He goes crazy at the sound of his food bag being opened so we can't exactly put him in a sit before he sees his food because he's really focused. (I looked up demand barking like 3Pebs3 suggested, and I'll try it out when we're making lunch!) We're training him before meals, which seems to help. He'll still be really alert but there's no obnoxious barking. Somestimes we just outright take him out of the house. We're currently living in a one room apartment until September, so I can't take him to another room unfortunately. Right now, he knows if he wants something, he has to sit. If we're walking by him with something in our hands, he'll look at the object and then sit, no command or anything. When we're training him (1-2 minute sessions) he'll sit even if I say the word "duck", just because he knows the action of sitting = food. 

He's a good leash walker though, it's definitely still a work in progress because he doesn't look up at whoever's holding the leash, but he's definitely getting good at walking on command. If he's sniffing something and we say "let's go" and walk away, he'll follow us. Usually, my brother and i go out at the same time when we take him out, and he refuses to walk until both of us are with him. He stays by our side and if he does run, he'll stop and turn around before walking next to us again.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Kaizer is just adorable!! Congratulations!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Really sorry to hear about the scare with his tail. You are definitely not alone as a puppy parent. Rundle has given us many scares over the course of her development. Thankfully she is still all in one piece today. We do our best to protect and care for them, but sometimes trouble just seems to find them. I know I used to beat myself up pretty hard after one of those scares, so I know exactly how you were feeling then, and just wanted to let you know that you are not alone. Glad he is OK, and great that training is going well!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

aesthetic said:


> We worked on sit today. Kaizer knows he has to sit and wait before he gets his food, but I'm not really sure he makes that connection between the word and the action. He goes crazy at the sound of his food bag being opened so we can't exactly put him in a sit before he sees his food because he's really focused. (I looked up demand barking like 3Pebs3 suggested, and I'll try it out when we're making lunch!) We're training him before meals, which seems to help. He'll still be really alert but there's no obnoxious barking. Somestimes we just outright take him out of the house. We're currently living in a one room apartment until September, so I can't take him to another room unfortunately. Right now, he knows if he wants something, he has to sit. If we're walking by him with something in our hands, he'll look at the object and then sit, no command or anything. When we're training him (1-2 minute sessions) he'll sit even if I say the word "duck", just because he knows the action of sitting = food.
> 
> He's a good leash walker though, it's definitely still a work in progress because he doesn't look up at whoever's holding the leash, but he's definitely getting good at walking on command. If he's sniffing something and we say "let's go" and walk away, he'll follow us. Usually, my brother and i go out at the same time when we take him out, and he refuses to walk until both of us are with him. He stays by our side and if he does run, he'll stop and turn around before walking next to us again.


Glimmer is at a very similar stage. I worked on sit and like Kaizer, she knows if she sits she gets a treat. I'd like her to sit when she greets people instead of jumping, ... but I had to laugh last night because every time I went from the sink to the stove and back again making dinner, she trotted over and sat, and then trotted over and sat, and then trotted over and sat. She went from demand barking/jumping to demand sitting.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Today was a fun day for both Kaizer and I! First, we had a major breakthrough in biting! He's never bit us particularly hard on purpose, but it was always hard enough to hurt to a certain point. Yesterday, he got me really good, I think he was after the toy in my hand but ended up missing the toy..We used to have such a hard time getting him to understand that biting = no more playtime, he was pretty independent at the beginning. Now, though, he wants to play with us more and today he understood that no bite = play and bite = no play!! So now he just puts our fingers in his mouth and just leaves it like that, or he licks our fingers half to death! I mean, he still bites when he's super cranky but it's a lot better, I don't even want to classify it as a bite, it's that gentle.

He also met a lot of people today! We got cleared to walk around our building by our vet. It's a pet friendly building so there's a fair share of dogs and cats here, and we didn't want to take any chances. He's becoming a favorite here, so many people have stopped us and told us that he's going to grow up to be a beautiful dog! We've even had people stop by our apartment to see him when we're on our way out!

We went to a town an hour away to buy some more of Kaizer's food and it's a relatively small petstore with hardly any dogs so we took Kaizer with us, he met a lot of people there too. He even saw some cats (through a wire window though)! Then the rest of my family went into the Dunkin Donuts next to the petstore, so we waited outside since Kai's not allowed in and he met a lot of people there. Typically, there's no dogs in that area so I wasn't overly scared Kaizer contracting something, but we still washed his paws and butt just in case. He was just a really good boy overall and I'm super in love with him.

(He also met the 5-year old Lhasa Apso that lives a couple doors down- let's just say they'll never be friends. Kazier was so excited to see another dog, he completed scared the Lhasa away! My mom couldn't stop laughing, the poor Lhasa looked so scared of Kaizer. He's bigger than the dog so I guess that didn't help!)


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Since it's been forever since I last posted pictures, here's your daily dose of cute puppies! I'm not sure if you can tell how big he is in the first picture, I feel like it doesn't accurately describe how big he actually is. I'm also not sure if he's biting or licking the chair in the last picture, he'll chew his toys half to death and then lick them like he's trying to say sorry


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

He does look like a pretty big puppy! But, those ears... now those are something else! So cute!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

aesthetic said:


> ...today he understood that no bite = play and bite = no play!!
> 
> 
> aesthetic said:
> ...


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Yay love seeing pictures so cute!!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you guys! yes his ears are really floppy, they get in his food and water all the time!!

Today Kaizer turned 10 weeks old! I'll get some pictures later as he's asleep right now.

For some reason, Kaizer seems to be getting thinner progressively (although his weight is going up?) we've upped his food intake from 1/2 cup to 3/4 cup and he seems to be doing better like that so unless he gets overweight, we'll just keep him at that amount.

He's such a sweetheart, he met a couple kids yesterday and he just instinctively knew he couldn't jump up on them. He didn't exactly sit nicely but he didn't go as crazy as he sometimes does. Definitely something we need to work on though.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Funny story, today we were outside our building and I was asking Kaizer "Do you want to go potty? because he was sniffing around and he looked really confused lol, and all of the sudden, he squats and is just about to go right in front of the building (we're supposed to take the dogs out back)!! I think all he heard was "go potty" which is our potty word, and decided that I was asking him to go right there. I'm pretty sure he was confused because it wasn't the usual place we take him to go potty and he wasn't sure what we wanted for him..We weren't really sure he had to go cause we had taken him out not even 30 minutes previously, better safe than sorry i suppose..

Anyway, here's my baby Kaizer!! He turned 10 weeks old today I know they're all pictures of him in the same pose but I couldn't help taking pictures of him when he was looking at me but _not_ jumping up to grab my phone!! Actually he was looking up at the plastic bottle I held in my hands but its still a win in my book. #4 is my favorite


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

He is getting so big. He is such a handsome little cutie pie!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

He's such a happy chappie!


----------



## brettwasbtd (Jul 3, 2014)

Cute pics! It is very difficult without a DSLR camera to capture different poses


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks guys!

brettwasbtd- you're right, except our camera is buried in boxes as we're moving in two months! So for now, I've just got my iPhone camera to last me


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

*Can anyone explain this?*

Kaizer, for the past couple of weeks now, has been itching at his ears and bites his right hind paw and his tail. His ears are extremely dirty (he got groomed a week ago and they cleaned his ears, but now they're dirty again) and we didn't realize it was his ears until we could smell it! We're cleaning his ears daily because he doesn't let us finish once we start and I don't want to push him too much in case he never lets us touch his ears again, we are slowly feeding him treats though. His ears are really gross and dirty, and they do look particularly red. I'll see if I can get a picture of it. Our vet said that when a puppy gets excited, their ears turn slightly red, is it true? I've been having some doubts about our vet so...

He also constantly bites his right hind leg. I'm not sure why, he lets me touch and feel all his toe pads and the webbing between his toes and apply pressure all up his leg, but my mom said he flinched yesterday when she touched his foot, so I don't know. There's nothing visible as far as I can see. The hair between his pads are a little grown out so maybe that's why? But if that was the case, wouldn't he be biting all of his feet? He walks just fine, runs all over the place too. I'm not sure if he just likes biting his leg or if there's something wrong?

What age does a puppy usually go through the growth spurt? Kaizer's been getting a little taller but he's also getting skinnier, even though we upped his food intake. His shoulder bones are a little more visible than they were a week ago. He's still playing just fine, still loves meeting people. He just sleeps more and he's got looser poops. Not sure if the looser poops are because of his habit of eating everything on the ground (he even eats stuff seemingly out of nowhere I swear there's nothing on the floors but he STILL finds something to eat) or if its a delayed reaction to the distemper vac he got a week ago.

**ETA: We're gonna get him weighed today to see if he really lost weight or if it's just our imagination. For comparison's sake, he was 17.7 pounds on Thursday (August 7).


----------



## brettwasbtd (Jul 3, 2014)

aesthetic said:


> What age does a puppy usually go through the growth spurt? Kaizer's been getting a little taller but he's also getting skinnier, even though we upped his food intake. His shoulder bones are a little more visible than they were a week ago. He's still playing just fine, still loves meeting people. He just sleeps more and he's got looser poops. Not sure if the looser poops are because of his habit of eating everything on the ground (he even eats stuff seemingly out of nowhere I swear there's nothing on the floors but he STILL finds something to eat) or if its a delayed reaction to the distemper vac he got a week ago.
> 
> **ETA: We're gonna get him weighed today to see if he really lost weight or if it's just our imagination. For comparison's sake, he was 17.7 pounds on Thursday (August 7).


 Not knowledgeable enough for your first two questions, but since Avery is 6 days older I can let you know that the growth spurt for Kaizer has begun . This is the time they start to get longer and leaner. I swear last Saturday after his 2 hour nap Avery had visible grown hah! Our friends got a golden puppy this winter and were pretty good about posting to their instagram account check out the pics and the growth progression it is pretty cool.

Avery occasionally has one or too runny stools and we just assumed it was from some new treats he received from grandma that had some dairy in them. Definitely doesn't last for more than two #2s so I don't think its a problem.

Interested on the weigh-in. I have been weigh myself and then picking Avery up and getting back on the scale. He was exactly 16 lbs at 10 weeks


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

aesthetic said:


> His ears are really gross and dirty, and they do look particularly red. I'll see if I can get a picture of it. Our vet said that when a puppy gets excited, their ears turn slightly red, is it true? I've been having some doubts about our vet so...


This doesn't sound quite right to me. It seems that red, dirty ears are usually some type of overgrowth of something, perhaps yeast or bacteria, particularly with the smell. I know it's really humid and hot here so that could be contributing to it.

Glimmer is about the same age, 11 weeks old and she has been itchy but it's mainly on her stomach and below. We are on baby benadryl and topicals, Vetericyn (thanks Caroina Mom) and I'm watching it pretty closely.

Hope Kaizer feels better soon.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you both! brettwasbtd, we were thinking growth spurt but i just wanted to be sure!
KKaren it didn't sound right to me either but I had nothing to compare to so I wasn't sure if I was overreacting or what


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi! I like picture number four as well. 
I think the ear wax build up, and itching sounds like he may have a food allergy. I definitely think its worth talking to your vet about, and you may want to consider switching his food. They do tend to have a growth spurt at this age, and start to lean out a bit. I think you were right to increase his food from half a cup. I just followed the guidelines on Rundle's food for feeding her. That seemed to work well as she is very lean and healthy.
The soft stools may also be contributed to the wrong kind of food. In any case we always added half a tablespoon of canned pure pumpkin puree to all of Rundles meals to help keep her poops more solid from all of the grass/leaves/twigs she digested on a daily basis. We also gave her about a half a tablespoon of plain yogurt with breakfast.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

It's hard with a puppy, I've been pretty worried about the itch with Glimmer and have been visiting/ talking with my vet a lot (lol, but they are happy that I have a sweet little one). They suggested the benadryl and said that often puppies will out grow this. It seems to be getting better, but I have an appointment next Tues for a booster so will look at it again.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I would double check those ears as well with your vet (or new vet). Could be ear infection and they can be very uncomfortable for a pup.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

I laughed at your go potty story! made my day.
He is looking more and more handsome... and extremely overwhelmingly cute.

We went through something similar around the same age, Winchesters ears got dirty very easily and they were a bit red. Took him to the vet, she didn't seem too concerned but gave us ear drops and we used them about 3 times and his ears completely healed. Since then he has always sort of itched his ears but has no sign of infection and they never turn red, when he gets hyper he runs and slides on the ground with his ears and it kind of looks like he's trying to itch them, the vet and my breeder came to the conclusion that it is just a personality trait of his.

As for biting his paws, he may be playing or it might be an allergy. Chester also used to bite his paws... he does not have any allergies. I ended up switching his food but the paw biting stopped on its own beforehand. I actually think he was biting his paws at the same time as he had that ear problem.. and it was at the exact same age as your puppy.
Maybe just a coincidence. The biggest growth spurt we ever saw was between 6 and 8 months. I think your puppy is leaning out because he is coming out of the baby puppy stage into the medium sized puppy stage (I just made those stages up) we saw it happen to ours as well. He would gain and drop weight all the time, it sometimes only took 2 days of extra kibble and he was back up to normal. Nothing to worry about as long as the puppy is happy and healthy!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Forgot to also mention about the poop.. if you are feeding him more kibble and it's puppy kibble then it may make his poo softer because of the extra fats and what not. We went through that as well. As long as it is not like liquid I would not be too worried about it. Our breeder recommended slippery elm to keep their poo the right consistency, any time his poo seemed too soft I would mix some slippery elm with water and add it to his kibble, it worked wonders.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

GoldenSkies, thank you so much! We cleaned his ears yesterday and it seems that the ear itching has stopped so hopefully he was just annoyed at all the gunk in his ears. As for paw biting, I haven't seen him do that since yesterday so maybe they were related? And his poop has good times and bad times, sometimes it's a little watery (after he's drank a lot of water) and other times it's fairly solid


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I post a lot of pictures of Kaizer on here, oops, but look how much he's grown since he first came home with us! The top picture is when he was 7.5 weeks old (the day we took him home) and the bottom picture is ~10 weeks old. He's nearly doubled in size! Granted, the two pictures are taken at different angles- the top one is taken from above him and the bottom was taken and ground floor, but the point still stands. It's crazy, I knew he was growing, but didn't realize it was this much!


----------



## brettwasbtd (Jul 3, 2014)

What did he weigh at he vet? I just weighed Avery this morning and was shocked he was 22 lbs, that's 6 lbs in 10 days


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

We haven't taken him yet, oops. We've been busy. We'll weigh him at home when we get new batteries for our scale. He should be more than 20 lbs at this point though.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

He is so fluffy I miss that so much! Glad to hear the paw biting and itching seems to be better. I think as long as the poop is hard sometimes and is not always runny then it shouldn't be anything to worry about but I would definitely ask the vet next time you're there just to be sure. 
He is precious!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

We definitely will! He's such a sweetheart, I'm in love with him!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

brettwasbtd said:


> What did he weigh at he vet? I just weighed Avery this morning and was shocked he was 22 lbs, that's 6 lbs in 10 days


We finally got around to weighing him. Surprisingly, he didn't gain as much as I thought he would've. Kaizer weighed 19.1 pounds yesterday, that's 2 pounds in 1.5 weeks.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

They change a lot very quickly. And 2 pounds on a little pup is a big change. Though I note is growing at a healthy normal weight.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

So Kaizer just threw up..He was in his crate for a nap and all of a sudden we hear this awful retching sound coming from it. Naturally we ran to go check what it was and we were greeted with the sight of part of his lunch all over the floor. It was mushy, not like a liquid but not a solid. It didn't smell bad, it smelt like his kibble. It looked like his kibble wasn't fully digested..I think Kaizer thought it was his food because he was trying to eat it when we were cleaning it up. Last time we fed him was at 12, so it's been 3.5 hours. I don't know why it came up now..

We were at the vet yesterday and the vet cleared him, saying that he was very healthy so I don't know what to think of this. Obviously, we're really worried because he's just a puppy and he's our first dog. But after we cleaned him and the crate up, he fell back asleep so I don't know. He didn't eat anything he wasn't supposed to today either, anything he managed to get in his mouth, we got it out.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Hopefully nothing serious, that has happened to us as well when Chester was a baby.... maybe just ate too fast or something similar. I am sure he will be fine if he just fell back asleep and didn't really seem to worry about it. Keep us posted on how he's feeling !! <3


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I hope he feels better!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Our vet has always said dogs will throw up. As long as he doesn't get worse, I wouldn't worry. They do put EVERYTHING in their mouths.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

We knew he was okay when we took him out and he immediately put a rock into his mouth:doh: He had two accidents in the span of 20 minutes today (even after we took him out after the first one..) he's been drinking a lot of water since it's so hot out, which means we need to take him out more often. 

I was over at a friends house yesterday and haven't seen Kaizer since Thursday but I saw him today and he looks so big! It's crazy, I swear he grew in the 1.5 days I was gone...


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I haven't updated this thread in awhile.

Thursday, Kaizer turned 12 weeks old and got his second round of shots. He weighed in at 24 pounds.

Oh, and I finally found a puppy class that doesnt start in late September! The class started Friday, and Kaizer's first class will be next Friday. I'm so excited, one of the instructors has a six-year old Golden Retriever who's absolutely gorgeous. The instructors are amazing people, so I'm super excited to start this class.

Nothing too exciting otherwise happened, Kaizer got the idea of "down" in three sessions but still is too impatient to wait for the command so now he goes down whenever he sees a piece of kibble. Before he learned "down", he would sit whenever he wanted something. 

Anyway, here are the pictures!
(for some reason, my phone will only upload one picture? so ill post the rest on my computer)


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Cute! Good luck at your puppy class, they are tons of fun!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It's been awhile since I last posted here, oops! School started, so homework + the puppy have kept me fairly busy.
But today is a Friday, and that means I don't have to do homework until Sunday night. Once a procrastinator, always a procrastinator, I say as my mom yells at me to do my homework ahead of time. Oh well. 
Story time! Today was Kaizer's first day at puppy training! The first meeting was two weeks ago, sans dogs and the first official class was supposed to be last week- which my family missed because being punctual isn't really our strong suit (kind of kidding, we had an important appointment we couldn't miss). Since I kind of felt guilty for missing the first class, I made sure we showed up early. Fortunately, we were twenty minutes early, which gave us enough time to get Kaizer used to the new sounds and people. And in typical Kaizer fashion, Kaizer spent about five minutes sniffing the "Welcome" mat at the entrance, from the outside. Then we progressed to actually stepping inside the building, and watched as he got super excited over the fence thing (the fences made out of those pipe-like things that cross over each other?). Then, as more and more puppies and people came in, Kaizer ditched the fence and did his whole "pulling while butt wiggles like mad while tossing mom a death glare from keeping him away from all the lovely new people" routine until he tired himself out. The entire time this was going on, the instructor was trying to teach Kaizer (me) to heel. They didn't get far at all, mostly because Kaizer ignored everyone and I was busy trying to make sure my puppy didn't injure himself from pulling too hard. 
Thankfully, this happened before class started, so we didn't miss much at all. Of course, he was mostly just lying there while I listened, but it's better than him being all over the place. I was really proud of him though, he got up to greet an instructor who had come over to say hi and ask how his progress was going. After he got up, he did his sits, downs, and touches perfectly before flopping back down again (according to my mom, the instructors and the lady sitting next to my mom outside the ring, said that I did a great job handling him, so points for both of us woo). 
The instructors are big on using the clicker training method, which is a completely OK method, except that it doesn't work for both Kaizer and I. Kaizer would much rather go after the thing making a weird sound than a treat, and I'd much rather not be focused on clicking at exactly the right moment. Each to their own, I suppose. Two of the instructors were fine with my family's decision to use the clicker, but the other two told us that we should muffle the sound a bit, but using a clicker would be more beneficial, and it would train Kaizer faster. Which, it didn't. After a week of clicker training 'down', Kaizer still didn't get it. But after a week of no clicker, Kaizer had 'down' down. But i digress.
Anyway, Kaizer showed off his amazing sit, down, touch, and 'ignore me while i'm trying to get his attention skills', and basically made people cry over how absolutely adorable he is (scientists have proven that a sleepy golden retriever puppy, who's just chilling instead of going into a biting, mean frenzy is definitely the cutest thing ever). 
At the end of class, is puppy play time. Now, Kaizer is usually the most enthusiastic person ever whenever he sees something that moves. Today was a completely different story, he was so done with all the puppies in the class, he just wanted to sniff at the fence. A bunch of little girls came to say hi, and he was like "Yay, people, sign me up" and then a cute little german shepard mix came up, entire body wiggling, and he was like "nope" and ran away. This one puppy in class would not stop barking, it was so annoying. I bet Kaizer was super annoyed with her too.
Overall, I'm super proud of Kaizer and I love the little baby. Next thing to teach him is leave it and drop it, two things he's got so much trouble with. It's all still a work in progress


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Adorable! Thanks for the great Kaizer stories!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

So this week's class was a lot better than last week's. Kaizer didn't sniff around as much- still wanted to be pet by every person who walked past him but at least he wasn't dragging me all around the building 

But he did really good during the class. Our homework was to teach "sit-stay" and "watch", Kaizer got sit-stay down in a day, he can pretty much hold it for a minute at this point. Watch was a little harder to teach- he wanted to keep an eye on the treat instead of us. He got the point quickly though. 

He was a star during class. Remember the heel-fail of last week? Yeah, Kaizer did that perfectly. Both the instructor who attempted to teach Kaizer that last week, and the instructor who owns a Golden were really impressed (though I have a feeling its because I'm a teenager that they were so impressed). He's easily the best in the class, so far. (yes, we are _that_ person in class).

Our homework for this week is to teach "Leave it" and "heel". Kaizer's actually gotten better about Leave It, at one point, I could barely do it because he absolutely mauled my hands, but he's not doing it now. At this point, he just gives my closed fist a nudge, and then looks up expectantly. 

Oh we also gave him a bath yesterday! We took him out to poop, and he got distracted by the wind blowing the leaves midpoop, so he went off to chase the leaves with some poop hanging off his butt fur. Apparently, he then felt something on his butt and promptly sat down, smearing the poop all over his bottom. So off into the bathtub he went. 

Thankfully, he wasn't difficult in there. He almost escaped one time (got his front paws on the ground outside the tub) but I think he just wanted to explore, I didn't really give him time to get used to his surroundings. He didn't really like the water coming out of the nozzle, even though it was a lower pressure but he did love when we were rubbing shampoo and conditioner all over him! 

Anyway, here's some pictures of my baby (it's been so long) I've been slacking on picture taking, so the most recent is the one of him on the couch from last Monday, and the oldest is of him sitting so nicely from August 31.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Great to hear things are going so well! Try not to slack on the picture taking... you will be glad to have his puppy pictures down the road as a reminder of how little he used to be. Its also really neat to see how much they change week to week. I swear Rundle woke up one day and suddenly looked like an adult. Unfortunately it happened while I was away for a week too, so to me it was like holy where did that come from. Anyways, he is so cute, and sounds like you are just adoring and loving him to pieces. Look forward to hearing more about Kaizer soon!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Taking more pictures is probably a good idea if I'm being honest, I'm gonna start taking pictures of him everyday. And I agree, it's amazing seeing how much he grows from day-to-day, week-to-week. He's already starting to get that really lanky look most goldens go through. My mom keeps complaining that he's too skinny but he looks fine to me (can feel his ribs but not see them when he's standing, clear waist indentation).

I have a question though- when your puppies were teething, did they ever grind their teeth? Occasionally we'll hear Kaizer grinding his teeth with his mouth closed. It doesn't really happen when he's asleep, he mostly snores and makes funny sounds in his sleep, but it happens a couple times a day when he closes his mouth. I haven't managed to see anything but I don't always get the best look either. He's just about 4 months old now.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I never heard Rundle grinding her teeth. Perhaps this is a question for the main thread?


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Kaizer is just too cute! I like hearing about his adventures and progress in puppy class. Yay for being best in class, too!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

He is such a cutie pie! Not sure about the teeth grinding Chloe just started losing her teeth. So funny you had to give him 2 baths what a mess. Good thing he is adorable!


----------



## brettwasbtd (Jul 3, 2014)

Cute pics! We thought we were the star puppy after week one, then the second week he was trying to pull off the leash the entire time! Not sure about grinding without a toy, but Avery has kind been grinding if he is chewing on a toy with really thin fabric - we have a duck toy and the wings are just two pieces of fabric so when he chomps down we can hear it.

Kaizers paws are sooo big!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

So, I found my answer to the teeth grinding question, Kaizer lost his first tooth today! I'm pretty sure it came out with my sock, so if we're lucky, maybe I can find it!
I had just gotten home from school when I turned around and found him chewing on my sock while lying on my brother's feet. Naturally, because I lose my socks way too often, I just about freak out and basically go flying over the xpen (separates Kazier from the bed and bathroom) and attempt to pull the sock out. I say attempt because I swear he was using all his energy just to keep my sock in his mouth. I finally get it out, and I turn around to give Kaizer another toy. So usually when I give him something, I make him sit for it and kinda just dangle it right in front of his mouth. What happens is that he does this thing where he sits there and contemplates if he actually wants it or not, and if he does, he opens his mouth really slowly so I get a pretty good view of his bottom teeth. Well I found a lil gap where his third tooth used to be!
Needless to say, I was pretty excited for it. I basically ran around shouting about how proud I was of him. 
Kaizer apparently didnt appreciate it because he barked at me...oops


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> I never heard Rundle grinding her teeth. Perhaps this is a question for the main thread?


I used the search bar at the top of the page about it- most people said it was due to teething.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So funny. It is very exciting seeing them grow up


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It is! It amazes me how much he's grown since we first brought him home. 

I don't know if Kaizer's lost anymore teeth since that first one we saw on Monday (and no, the tooth wasn't in my sock): but his poor mouth is definitely giving him some pain! He's chewing on clothes, hands, furniture legs. Thankfully, he's not big on destroying furniture, he'd much rather destroy my hands and clothes 

He's had some softer poop recently, I'm not sure if that's because we increased his food intake (we went from 3/4c 3x a day to 1c 3x a day). He was going crazy one day because his 3/4c 3x a day wasn't enough. It wasn't like the golden always hungry, but the listless, crazy, hungry. We do give him lots of treats (his kibble, bananas, cheese, chicken, etc.) so we figured he just wanted more food. We'll decrease his food if he starts getting a little chubbier, but right now it looks like he could stand to gain a couple more pounds. I've also read that softer poops could be the result of teething? Not sure how accurate that is, but my mom said that when babies are teething, they get soft poops too.

Anyway, your not-so-weekly pictures of Kaizer will come tomorrow, on his 16th week birthday


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Update: i forgot to update his thread, oops. But here's your slightly late Kaizer pictures! The first two are him eating ice cubes on Thursday, and the rest are from today  Of course, I couldn't pass up the chance to take a picture of his paw! The last picture is a two month comparison, from the day we got him (July 27, 2015) to today (September 27, 2015).


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Aww he's a really beautiful boy! Definitely growing up.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I love the 3rd picture he is so cute!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Daisy123 said:


> I love the 3rd picture he is so cute!


He's cute, and he knows it too! That's why he gets away with almost everything:doh:


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

*This is so long - I'm so sorry!*

Kaizer's just about 17 weeks old (we hit 4 months Oct. 4) and he's our first puppy. of course, he's just about ruined any other breed for us, and its safe to say that I will always be a golden person. But we have entered the dreaded teething phase. 

From what I've read, all the behaviors seem normal. It's just annoying when I'm doing my homework, and my puppy goes to sniff and chew on my calculator or my textbooks. Not to mention that my favorite pjs have so many holes on them. Fortunately, Kaizer has been very good in teaching me about patience- something of which I have none of. I know this will pass, but it's so frustrating when I just need to be alone to finish things up. 

When he bites, he usually goes after my sweatshirts. I don't know why, but Kaizer has this thing against all sweatshirts, he'll bite and tug at them. My dad keeps our house super cold, and even in the summer I was wearing a sweatshirt, so it's not like it's anything new. After I take my sweatshirt off, he's okay. He'll let me pet him, play with him, etc. without going after the sweatshirt. We had this problem earlier in summer too, but it went away before coming back again. I think he gets annoyed because I cover my hands with the sweatshirt sleeve, and I guess that means he can't lick me? I don't know what he thinks anymore. That's gonna get super annoying in the winter when we get a foot of snow...

Walking away or separating ourselves from him never really worked, but he did leave us alone, but now when we try to walk away he relentlessly jumps to bite at legs/pants/hands. We've tried short time-outs in the crate. But it doesn't work anymore. Leaving the room doesn't seem to work as well either. Distracting with a toy doesn't seem to help. We've tried yelping, ignoring, etc. I'm going to try to spray some bitter apple spray on my sweatshirt sleeve and hope that helps. Kaizer's got a sensitive nose (you should see him when there's something in the air!) and he really hates both the smell and taste of the spray. We haven't used it since July. Kaizer leaves the chairs and tables alone now, thankfully. 

He's not really testing his limits yet, if anything he seems more needy now. He's a lot more vocal and barks when he's not getting attention/when he wants to play. And he gets upset when he's not in the same area as someone else. He did run away from us yesterday though....almost gave me a heart attack. Had to chase him through a parking lot. He wanted to sniff a car..:doh:

Kaizer is never left alone during the day, my parents both work from home. They are really busy on various conference calls and things to review, etc. so he's not getting constant attention during the day. My mom does have short play sessions throughout the day, and sneaks in a little bit of training here and there too. His daily schedule is basically

6am - wake up
6-6:30am - jump on the bed, play with toys while my brother and I try to get the last few minutes of sleep. Someone takes him out around this time too.

then my brother and i get ready while kaizer lies on his throne of blankets and pillows, watching us. We feed him around 7, take him out at 7:30 and then we crate him so my mom can drop us off at school 

My parents work from home everyday, save the rare few days they have to go to work, so Kaizer is never crated unless it's for a nap.

Now I'm not really sure what happens while I'm at school, I know he wakes up at 9:30 and then sleeps again at 10:30. But my mom does have short play sessions with him throughout the day, and then sneaks in a little bit of training here and there. I also know that we're trying to kick out his lunch (because we feed him 1c 3x a day and it seems a bit much, but he's starving on 3/4c 3x a day), so my mom feeds him at 1:30 and crates him at 2:30 so she can pick us up from school.

He gets a lot of sleep during the day, and then after 3, when we come home, he doesn't sleep again until 7:30/8pm. He's super bitty in that time too, so we throw a tennis ball for him to catch. We basically have fetch down, except for the part where Kaizer gives us the ball - he likes chewing on it for 5 minutes, before he drops it. (but he came over to me today, and dropped his ball at my feet, and then sat. Progress!) So fetch, and training sessions really get him focused and not biting. But as soon as we're done, he bites..oh well.

Ice cubes are his favorite, I swear its puppy crack. He chews the ice within a minute though, so we've taken it upon ourselves to freeze water bottle half filled with ice, then we wait for it to thaw, cut off the top half of the bottle and give him the giant ice. (when it thaws, it shrinks but doesn't completely fall apart, does that make sense or?) Keeps him occupied for a little more time. We originally tried to give him an entire frozen water bottle, but the plastic froze and became stiff, and he broke it. So that went out the window.

I'm really scared to do too many training sessions, because we already feed him so much food and I don't want to give him more to protect his joints. I suppose I could always take 1/4 out of his dinner meal and use that, though. 

We do take him for a fairly long walk at around 6pm. I'd take him earlier but our complex is surrounded by offices and there's constantly people/cars. We live basically on a highway, so Kaizer is extremely comfortable with cars and trucks. Which can be good, but it means he's not hesitant in running up to a moving vehicle. Something we've already had experience with. So I refuse to take him on a walk until 6pm when 99% of the people have already left and there's a decreased risk. The one experience we had with him chasing after a car was when we took him on a walk at 5-ish. 

Kaizer's not really a dog person- he might see a dog when we're out and about and want to meet them, but he's not crazy about the dogs in his puppy class. He's always liked the bigger/calmer dogs better. He loves people most of all, definitely a challenge with recall. So we can't really take him on a playdate. Well there's also the fact that we just moved to Delaware, and don't really know anyone yet... But Kaizer's favorite dog ever is a 5-year old Lhasa Apso named BooBoo, who he met on his first night with us 

OH! And he's doing really well with Leave It. He got a hold of a computer charger yesterday, and I told him to leave it alone and he let go of it, and ran to me! It's times like this that make me really proud of Kaizer, no matter how many times he pushes my patience.

He no longer goes after everything on walks, which makes it 100x easier to actually take him on walks. Going at a brisk, fast pace seems to help, doesn't give him the chance to look at the ground .

Overall, Kaizer can be really trying, but I wouldn't trade him for the world. He's such a sweetheart when he wants to, and really loves sleeping on our feet. He's incredibly smart (leave it has taken longer to master, but we're getting there) and incredibly impatient because of it. We have to think up new things to teach him everyday otherwise we're just practicing the same old "sit, down, paw, watch, touch, down, sit, stay, wait" etc. 
Of course, we definitely need to work on his excessive greeting. That'll take awhile since no one seems to mind a 30 pound puppy wagging his entire body because he's so excited to meet them. But I'm sure he'll get the idea soon enough.. 

I, unfortunately, don't have any new pictures just yet. But we are moving soon, late october at the latest, and then we'll uncover my mom's camera and I'll take some high quality pictures of Kaizer, instead of the subpar iPhone pictures


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Kaizer is adorable! Reading your post reminded me so much of our golden boy Sammy when he was a puppy, everything that Kaizer does, Sammy also did lol. The bitey phase will be over before you know it and you'll soon have a loyal and mature best friend 
(Sammy is still very selective with his recall even now when he's nearly 3!) Looking forward to hearing more about your beautiful boy as he grows up.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

HolDaisy said:


> Kaizer is adorable! Reading your post reminded me so much of our golden boy Sammy when he was a puppy, everything that Kaizer does, Sammy also did lol. The bitey phase will be over before you know it and you'll soon have a loyal and mature best friend
> (Sammy is still very selective with his recall even now when he's nearly 3!) Looking forward to hearing more about your beautiful boy as he grows up.


Thank you! Sammy's beautiful, I've been following his thread for awhile!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer's been waking up at 5am recently, I'm not sure if it's because his teeth are bothering him or what. It's very annoying because I'm a night owl, so I sleep late most of the time, and once I'm asleep, I generally don't like to wake up. It gets even more frustrating when he just wants to bite us when we're half asleep. Good news is that it seems that his teeth are falling out and coming in fairly quickly, he's got a total of 4 adult teeth that I've noticed so far. Hopefully his bitey phase doesn't last too long.

I've also noticed that his coat has gotten more wavy, and he's not as fluffy as he used to be. Both his sire and dam have a full, thick coat, so I definitely expect him to have a similar coat. I don't know what the racing stripe looks like, but there's this tell-tale "part" of sorts down Kaizer's back. It's not extremely noticeable but it looks different. Feels the same though, so I'm just assuming it's a part..I am super excited for his coat to come in. I'll probably regret saying that when his fur is covering my clothes in a couple months. I've always loved the golden coat 

I hope I don't just jinx it, but I think Kaizer's at least 99% housebroken. When he has to go, he'll go to the door, and sit down and make some type of noise (a grumble, a growl, a bark, a whine) and then when we look at him, he looks up at where his leash hangs on a hook.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

yay to housebreaking! That's the biggest accomplishment ever.
I was excited for chesters coat to come in as well mainly because his baby fur got dirty non stop and it was so much harder to keep clean. 
But i really miss how soft it was. Would love to see more pics of Kaizer he sounds like he's growing up


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

GoldenSkies said:


> yay to housebreaking! That's the biggest accomplishment ever.
> I was excited for chesters coat to come in as well mainly because his baby fur got dirty non stop and it was so much harder to keep clean.
> But i really miss how soft it was. Would love to see more pics of Kaizer he sounds like he's growing up


Yes!! I got really excited when he first went to the door and whined a little bit.

How old was Chester when his coat came in?


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Well he was officially baby coat free around 7 months I think.... but just now he had his "1 year shed" which I didn't even know was a thing, but my breeder told me about it. He lost so much coat... So now he has all these weird coat patterns because a lot of it shed and some is still growing.. and it's supposed to fully grow back in the next few months. SO I still haven't even seen him with his full adult coat but I can't wait  haha


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

They have a "one year shed"? Never knew about that either. But Chester's a pretty boy, even with a funky coat  I'm excited to see his adult coat though


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

haha yes apparently so. Thank you, Kaizer is very handsome as well. I am excited to see him grow up.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you! I'm sure it will be a very fun journey to adulthood


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Today's Kaizer's 6th puppy class- two more and then he's finished! I'm sure we'll enroll him in another class (possibly CGC and then obedience). We might eventually do a nose work class, Kaizer would enjoy that. I haven't gotten any pictures recently, the rain makes it so dark in my house that I can't get any good pictures. Kaizer also looks like a hot mess because he's been rained on. The rain's also preventing us from taking Kaizer out on a walk- it's so gross outside, there's giant puddles everywhere. So we're currently dealing with an over energetic, teething puppy. You can imagine how wonderful he is to deal with right now. Thankfully, we have our class today and then his last round of puppy shots tomorrow. So he should be quite tired out and hopefully, by the time he's recovered, the rain will go away!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh, and I've noticed that Kaizer seems a little hesitant around dogs. Unfortunately, while he's met a small amount of dogs since we've gotten him, we never really introduced him to dogs while he was 8 weeks old. For one, we had recently moved states and didn't have any friends/dogs to introduce him too. And two, even if we hadn't moved, my friend has a worm-prone dog and my other friend has two reactive dogs. No good choices either way. Obviously, this is completely our fault. Not to say he hasn't met any dogs, because he has. A 5 year old Lhasa Apso is his favorite friend. He just seems to only like the big, calm dogs as opposed to puppies his age.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

That is totally okay you still have time to introduce him to dogs and I think at this age their feelings about other dogs shift around a lot. Winchester actually got attacked by dogs at that age because I guess he was the annoying teenager weak link. It's not always a bad thing that Kaizer is cautious because it may keep other dogs from feeling like he is really in their face. We no longer take chester to dog parks but he does have a few of his own close dog friends that he sees every once in a while I think that's all he really needs.
I hope you do start obedience or nose work with him, they have so much fun doing it and at a young age they learn everything very quickly which is so rewarding.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you, it's really reassuring that we didn't do anything wrong. I think I spoke too soon, Kaizer actually played with a couple dogs today at class! He was playing with a bloodhound and a boxer, who were at least 2x the size of him. He even went to sniff the little dogs. It seems that he only plays with dogs when he's in a certain mood because after the class was over, he wanted nothing to do with the other dogs


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

"Look! I'm sitting! Can I have my chicken now?"


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer is now fully updated on all his vaccinations!! We took him to the vet today for his last round, and he weighs *36.8 pounds*. I'm not surprised honestly, it's getting harder and harder to carry him. Which is quite unfortunate because I found that carrying him (or putting him in our laps) makes him stop biting us lol, whereas the bitter apple spray just makes him mad (growling, barking, snapping. the works). Ice doesn't last longer than 30 secs maximum so I'm gonna see if I can find a larger container to freeze water in and hope that works...


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

He's getting so big! I love the new picture of him!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

aesthetic said:


> "Look! I'm sitting! Can I have my chicken now?"


 Yes!! definitely!! Kaizer, I hope you got that chicken, you are sitting so perfectly and are very cute


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of Kaizer, he's adorable!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Growing up and such a beautiful boy!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

What a smiley boy


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

GoldenSkies said:


> What a smiley boy


only when he knows he's getting chicken


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

No one ever said that Goldens don't make your life interesting.

I was taking Kaizer out with my brother, and these two men who we see quite a lot came out of their apartment at the same time. Kaizer, being the golden that he is, was wiggling in excitement. The two men came over to say hi, and surprisingly, Kaizer sits. It was only for a second, but its progress nonetheless. But the younger of the two asks us if he could buy Kaizer a snack, and for a second I get really confused because I thought he was asking if he could buy Kaizer a snack from the vending machine down the hall. So I ask him what snack he was talking about and the man says whatever you guys are okay with. So I tell him that Kaizer is more of a fruits and vegetables guy (because thats what we use as treats, fruits, cheese and chicken) so long story short, the guy is buying Kaizer a banana.

Such a fan club he's got going on here.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It's been a week since I last updated this thread, oops. But the good news is that I have some new pictures for you! 

I'm actually too lazy to write anything, but I'm really proud of Kaizer and i wouldn't trade him for the world.

Here's some pictures and just for comparisons sake, the first picture was taken August 20, 2015. The second on Sept 14, and the last two are the most recent, taken on Oct 9.


----------



## mmjaxster (Sep 28, 2015)

He such a cutie, I love watches his progress.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Look at him growing into those paws he is such a handsome boy.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Aww he's getting bigger and handsome!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you all! I was looking through all of the pictures I had of Kaizer, and I'm so amazed by how much he's grown..He seemed to have tripled in size since we first got him almost 3 months ago!

We're moving soon (there will be a new thread about this soon!) and unfortunately, we're going to be completely busy until the end of October. I really wanted to take Kaizer to the pumpkin patch with us (especially since he's getting increasingly better at ignoring people/not jumping up), but I suppose that could wait a year.

I, unfortunately, do not have new pictures just yet. I'll get some more this week


----------



## brettwasbtd (Jul 3, 2014)

Dang! Kaizer is growing up to be a BIG boy  looking good. Avery still does not understand not jumping up


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He's gonna be huge! Even now he loves sitting in my lap, and there's a running joke in my family about how if he gets any heavier, he's gonna break my legs!

And Kaizer doesn't understand not jumping up either, sometimes, if the person is far enough away, he'll sit for a solid 3 seconds before jumping up again. It's a lot of pulling and jumping but its progressively getting better.

The only thing that isn't working out is counter surfing. We're pretty good with keeping the edges of the tables clean, but apparently Kaizer's neck extends when he needs to get something on the table because he's gotten napkins and towels off. We're always there to pull it out of his mouth, and honestly him getting something rarely ever happens, but I'm afraid even the tiniest of successes will reinforce the behavior. When he realizes there's nothing he can grab, he will respond to the off command. Is not counter surfing something we can teach or is it mostly about prevention?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

We finished our last puppy class today, and Kaizer passed all the necessary tests for AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy, yay! (the evaluator said that Kaizer passed the test with flying colors - something that I am immensely proud of considering that throughout the entire 8 week course, I, a young teenage girl, was his handler.) They gave us a cute lil certificate, and I think we're going to pay for the AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy medal too. Kaizer's our first puppy, so we must spoil him.

Kaizer did extremely well, he's in that stage of teething where he refuses to listen to anything, just getting him to sit sometimes is a workout. Needless to say, I thought we were going to do quite poorly.

Kaizer apparently decided to surprise me. He sat nicely in front of every person who passed (yes, there was the jumping and pulling frenzy but as soon as we were in front of them, he parked his cute little tush on the ground). It was a very pleasant surprise indeed.

He didn't do too great on the trade test though, which is odd considering he very willingly gave me a bully stick in exchange for cheese. The evaluator had me choose a toy from a basket to give to Kaizer, which I would ask for in return for chicken. I gave Kaizer the tennis ball, and he promptly went into a down and spent the next 5 minutes chewing on it. He kept smelling the chicken and was trying to find a way to get the chicken, without sacrificing the ball. The evaluator got a kick out of that. At one point, he dropped the ball and before I could even give him the chicken, it was back in his mouth:doh: I did eventually get it from him..The evaluator checked the "pass" part of the testing sheet instead of the "needs more work" part though.

Kaizer also played with dogs today! Apparently, it takes him quite a while to get warmed up to dogs, because he had ignored every dog for the first 6 weeks of class, he'd stare at them a bit, decide if they were worth his time, if they were, he went for a sniff, if they weren't, he ran. It was very cute to see him play with a huge bloodhound and a boxer mix.

Kaizer stole a toy from the training place today:doh: I took him out of the rink to give something to my brother, and the basket of toys was lying in the rink behind the gate (the accordion styled ones, with pipes that cross over each other in X's?) with toys sticking out. From day 1, Kaizer has stuck his head through the bars to greet the people on the other said, and today was no different. He stuck his head through the bars and grabbed a toy from the box, which he promptly brought to the audience. He placed his head on some of their laps, and gazed into their eyes while chewing on the toy. The audience loved it, one lady laughed so hard she started crying...

I'm not sure what class I want to start him in next, the place we go to now offers an 8 week course for relatively cheaper than the WKC does for 6 weeks. But they don't offer CGC classes here (i don't think so at least) but the WKC does.. So I'll do a little more research and hopefully we'll have Kaizer signed up for a class soon 

I don't think I have any more (poorly written) stories to tell, Kaizer pretty much ran around for 1.5 hours and then crashed as soon as we got into the car.. 

But anyways, here are some pictures from yesterday + Kaizer's STAR Puppy certificate :-D (i think it's supposed to have this registered name on there, but I may or may not have forgotten to tell them his registered name..)


----------



## brettwasbtd (Jul 3, 2014)

Yay Kaizer! The tennis ball thing is funny. He is like "hmm I like chicken, but I love tennis ball...I choose both!"

Good luck on choosing the next classes and going for CGC. I'm sure he will be a star there too


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Kaizer is going to be a very handsome dog! He's getting so big!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Congrats Kaizer!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats on completing puppy class!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you guys!

Has anyone else noticed that when they run a certain part of their golden's belly, their hind legs start moving? When we rub Kaizer's chest/tummy area, his back legs start moving in circular patterns, its the funniest thing ever


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

aesthetic said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that when they run a certain part of their golden's belly, their hind legs start moving? When we rub Kaizer's chest/tummy area, his back legs start moving in circular patterns, its the funniest thing ever



I love when that happens its the cutest thing ever!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Well this weekend hasn't been the best.. we just moved friday from our one room apartment to a bigger house and I don't think Kaizer's taken it very well...we've had two accidents so far (thankfully they were just pee, and it was mostly because of timing issues on our part..) and he's constantly whining and pacing. I don't really know what to do for him. I'll make a new thread for it because i don't want to clutter this thread with hopefully temporary problems. I'll post the link here afterward.

Here's the link - http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../384650-moving-advice-needed.html#post6086114


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

*Sorry this is so long!*

Kaizer has to be the sweetest, most cuddly boy ever. Everyday after I return home from school, he'll come lean on my legs waiting for his pats and coos (he's very good at not immediately jumping on us, though i can't remember ever teaching him not to jump) and then he'll collapse onto his back and wait for his chest rubs. Then he'll do the "golden sprawl" - when he's on his back and just rolls, which he does whenever someone's petting him and he likes it, or when he gets happy. If I'm sitting on the ground, he'll either come to me and flop onto my lap and wait to be rubbed or he'll bring a toy and chew it while he's curled up next to me. He also lets me hug him, he'll sit there with his head on my shoulder. He's always been such a calm puppy, it really doesnt take much to tire him out. I just love this boy so much.

Now that we've moved, I can use my mom's camera to take better quality pictures of Kaizer, so expect an influx of new puppy pictures in the near future 

In terms of classes, I told my mom about the Denise Fenzi classes so we're gonna decide if they're worth it. I haven't looked too much into it, but there are a lot of good reviews of her classes on the forum so we'll see. Of course, I'm definitely going to start Kaizer on a CGC class asap, and probably an obedience class too. Trying to figure out if I want to title Kaizer / what I want to title him in. I don't yet understand all the different titles but I still have lots of time for that


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Can't wait for the photos!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer turned 5 months old today! He's growing up to be such a good boy, although he is starting to test his boundaries a little more  We start our next class November 20th, aka the day before my birthday  . 

Here are some pictures from Monday!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

He's getting so big! Love the pictures!


----------



## brettwasbtd (Jul 3, 2014)

Great pics! I love the second-to-last one as he is tired, but something perked his interest!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Kaizer's adorable, enjoying the pictures, they're great.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kaiser*

Happy Birthday, Kaiser!
You are JUST ADORABLE!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Kaizer is going to be such a handsome dog! I love how he's maturing!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

We've had a fun week. 

Kaizer's been experiencing more and more things in this new neighborhood of ours. They're building a house on my street, the last in my neighborhood, and Kaizer and I often pass it on our walking routes. So Kaizer hears a lot of hammering and loud sounds. He's always kind of startled to hear the noises, and he often looks up at me as if to ask if the sound is okay, it warms my heart that he puts that kind of faith in me  

He also heard a lawnmower a couple days ago, a really old, creaky lawnmower. Needless to say, he didn't like it much and I spent a decent 30 minutes feeding him cheese so he'd associate the ugly sound with something good. It apparently worked because yesterday we heard a lawnmower AND a leafblower and Kaizer just walked past them both with his tail wagging  (well..he stopped and sat when we passed the leafblower, the man handling the machine had a nice laugh..)

We also passed a group of screaming, running kids yesterday. My neighborhood is mostly kids younger than I am, anywhere from little toddlers to 13 year olds (haven't met a kid older than 13 yet) and the older ones get together on the weekends and play football in the open field area in the middle of my neighborhood. Kaizer didn't put up too much of a fight avoiding them, he was perfectly content just sitting there watching them (he sat there for 5 minutes before i got him to move..) Very proud of Kaizer for not yanking and tugging me all over the place, he definitely has the strength to.

I always feel so bad when I have these long updates on Kaizer with no pictures at the end  More pictures to come later today though!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Kaizer is such a handsome guy. I notice his eyebrow whiskers are very long. My puppy Mandy's are very long, too, in fact they reach the tip of her nose! These puppies are so precious.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Kaizer is such a handsome guy. I notice his eyebrow whiskers are very long. My puppy Mandy's are very long, too, in fact they reach the tip of her nose! These puppies are so precious.


His eyebrow whiskers are really long, yeah. I've seen Mandy's thread, she's so so cute!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

As an apology for that last long post, here are some mediocre pictures of Kaizer taken on my mom's not-so-mediocre camera!

*warning, influx of pictures coming your way*


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

omg the 1st page made me want to touch my screen...it's so adorable. I hope Susan gets back to me soon


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Resident Eric said:


> omg the 1st page made me want to touch my screen...it's so adorable. I hope Susan gets back to me soon


I hope she does too! Let me know what happens


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It amazes me how many colors Kaizer is. He's progressively getting slightly redder (though with the flash on in those pictures, he certainly doesnt look red!) but then parts of his body are that light honey color and his chest/stomach/underside of his tail are white/really light blonde. I think you can see the white part of his tail in the picture of him standing up on the fireplace.

Color doesnt really matter to me, honestly, but I really love Kaizer's coloring. Whoever said that your favorite coat color would be the one standing next to you was right


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

He is so handsome. Skye sends a lick !


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Holy crap he has grown! And he is so freaking adorable!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Jud said:


> He is so handsome. Skye sends a lick !


Kaizer sends some Golden kisses back to Skye!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Holy crap he has grown! And he is so freaking adorable!!


He really has grown, hasn't he? My little baby isn't as little anymore. How's pretty girl Rundle doing?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> He really has grown, hasn't he? My little baby isn't as little anymore. How's pretty girl Rundle doing?


Rundle's doing great. She will be 11 months in 3 days!! It blows my mind that we have nearly survived the first year. LOL. I'm not sure if you've seen her recent updates, but they can be found here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/338986-rundle-3-a-42.html
and this is her instagram page
https://www.instagram.com/bundle.of.rundle/
I need to do an update on here soon! Maybe for 11 months


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Don't know how I missed the last Rundle update. 
I love the instagram handle! Very original. I haven't updated Kaizer's instagram in a really long time either, I should get to updating that soon


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Kaizer is such a stud. Love his color, true golden


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my god?!!!! Is that really that little fluffball Kaizer?!!! He has grown so much ( of course it has been a while since I checked in) I almost forgot how quickly they change in that stage. I want to just smooch that nose!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome pictures he is getting so big and so is Chloe!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Goldenskies, thank you! Kaizer really is such a pretty color.

goldenewbie, I know :-( he's grown so much since we first got him almost 4 months ago. It seemed like just yesterday he was this little ball of fluffy fur and sharp puppy teeth. It's amazing how fast they grow

Daisy123, how's Chloe now? I don't think I've seen any recent updates of her


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I swear I have the only dog in the world that doesn't like to go outside. Sometimes, Kaizer's just not in the mood to go outside and throws a huge fit when someone comes near him with the leash:doh: He rolls over, backs away, sits up against the wall, all the while his tail is furiously wagging away. I think he thinks its a game, "lets see how long it takes before my human gives up on the idea of taking me outside". He's got so much energy but he refuses to go outside so I'm at a loss on what to do lol, he's taken to eating out window sills and stone fireplace. 

Yesterday, a neighbor came to say hi, and apparently Kaizer decided she wasn't coming closer fast enough because he started barking and whining (although, to be fair, our neighbor was making cooing sounds and just over all exciting him). He's so darn lucky that he's as cute as he is. 

We've also entered the dreaded humping phase and the "i can't hear you" phase. You'd think by now that he'd know what sit means, and I'm sure he does because he'll occasionally do it. All the other times he looks at me like "I know what I'm supposed to do, but I kinda don't want to do it, so I'm not going to". 

He's really smart though, and picks up new things veeery fast. We're currently teaching him to go to place, and he's doing pretty well as of now. Lets hope I didn't just jinx it... 

((Pictures to come soon!))


----------



## Resident Eric (Nov 12, 2015)

They just don't like to be dragged around. Mine used to put one paw over the leach so I couldn't walk her. And she would roll over to contest.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't think anybody's ever dragged him honestly, we might give him the occasional tug if he's not moving even after tell him let's go. I think he's just being a brat lol, once we manage to get his leash on and get him outside he has so much fun.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyway, here's some pictures taken today  

I have no clue what he's doing with his lip in this lol



























All of my pictures are taken indoors, but we do take Kaizer out a lot. We've started going to one park a week, and taking him on long walks on the other days. He gets tired from the park outings and ends up sleeping for a majority of the days after. Last week, we went to a huuuge 217 acre park and ended up getting lost for three hours lol Kaizer was asleep the rest of the week. I took one picture that day, I wish I took more. It was gorgeous out.

It's not the best picture, it was taken on an iPhone. iPhone cameras have a bad habit of making things in pictures appear further than they are (does that make sense?), we were closer to the ducks than it looks. 
It was really funny actually, Kaizer stood there close to the ducks for 5 minutes, just watching them. I'm sure he would've kept watching them if I hadn't called him. He was fascinated. 

He also met a bunch of horses that day, and smelled some horse poop (thankfully, he didn't get a mouthful of that). One of the horses spooked him, it kept neighing and neighing and rearing up onto its hind legs. He didn't like it.

Oh, and that lake is dog friendly, we might take Kaizer there when it gets warmer out. Of course I'm talking 6 months into the future but..


----------



## brettwasbtd (Jul 3, 2014)

That first picture is great - it's like you asked him to smile and said "I don't know about this!"

Be thankfully he didn't eat the horse poop! It is Avery's favorite delicacy I think.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy (belated) Thanksgiving from Kaizer and I! I was really busy yesterday so no pictures today  I hope everyone had a lovely day yesterday! It was so nice for late November here in the Northeast, I'm really bummed we couldn't go anywhere with Kaizer. 

Today we have another training class, which I'm super excited for and tomorrow, we're going to a park. Hopefully, I'll get some pictures tomorrow.

ETA: Oh! And guess who turns 6 months next Friday? I took advantage of Black Friday and went to PetSmart and got Kaizer a bunch of new toys + a new collar (I may have bought more than I should've..).They had a nice 50% off deal, I couldn't say no to that


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

brettwasbtd said:


> That first picture is great - it's like you asked him to smile and said "I don't know about this!"
> 
> Be thankfully he didn't eat the horse poop! It is Avery's favorite delicacy I think.


Very grateful that he didn't eat that horse poop, also very grateful that he responded to my recall command. It's the little things in life that matter the most


----------



## Zara (Nov 24, 2015)

He's adorable. I'm in touch with the breeder about puppies right now. How is the barking and nipping? How often do you have to walk him during the day? And does he have separation anxiety when you leave him alone? Just some puppy prep work for me - thanks for any info you have.

Zara


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Zara said:


> He's adorable. I'm in touch with the breeder about puppies right now. How is the barking and nipping? How often do you have to walk him during the day? And does he have separation anxiety when you leave him alone? Just some puppy prep work for me - thanks for any info you have.
> 
> Zara


He generally only barks when he hears his food being prepared, but can't see it. That's the only time he barks. The nipping has gotten significantly better after teething, but when he gets super excited, he can start biting/nipping again so we always need something to redirect him with. 

We take him for 1-2 30 minute walks a day, sometimes he's so tired after the first one that we don't even bother taking him on the second one (but usually, it's because he meets new people and hears new things every time, so its overwhelming I suppose). That doesn't account for any other things we do, however. We play a lot of fetch, he runs around a lot, lots of training sessions. We take him to a new place at least once a week. 

His litter was a lower energy litter though, so it doesn't really take too much to tire him out. But if he doesn't get at least that much exercise, he will go crazy

No separation anxiety  , he's always been pretty chill with his crate and never minded us putting him in there for a couple of hours while we went to run errands or do something of the sort. I don't think we left him alone in his crate until weeks after we got him 

If you have any more questions, don't be afraid to PM me or something. I don't know how many posts you have, but you need at least 15 to reply. It shouldn't be too hard, there's lots of cute puppies on the forum right now


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

Love the first picture. Henry looks like that too, when his lip is stuck behing a tooth, quite hilarious.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Here are some pictures!! Unfortunately, it rained all of yesterday and today is all grey and cloudy, so no park for Kaizer this weekend  However, on Friday, my dad found this jingle bell collar and lets just say, we had a great time putting this on Kaizer


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Omg he is so handsome! I love that him and Chloe are the same age they both are growing so fast!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It really is nice that they're the same age, Kaizer turns 6 months on Friday. They grow so fast, I miss when he could fit in my lap. He still tries now but it doesn't work out for either of us


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Piper wears a jingle bell necklace too! She LOVES them!!! Lol!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

The life of Piper said:


> Piper wears a jingle bell necklace too! She LOVES them!!! Lol!


When we first put it on, he was so confused. Poor puppy kept looking at us "help me!! I don't know where this noise is coming from"


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Guess who turned 6 months old yesterday? Unfortunately, I didn't have time to post yesterday in between Kaizer's class and other various activities  Here's some pictures I took yesterday. ((I personally think that he matches our hardwood floors extremely well)


----------



## ashannon91 (Nov 27, 2015)

Such a cute pup! My dog would also go to his crate and just lay. He has learned to love it and I think it is his safe place. Best of luck!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Happy 6 months Kaizer!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Little worried today as Kaizer managed to break out of his xpen while my dad, brother and I were out of the house at a doctors appointment (my mom was home, but she was upstairs). He managed to shred some paper, which really isn't that big of a deal, but he also found a pencil which he chewed into shreds. Luckily, my mom had caught him by then and she was able to get most of the graphite and pencil shreds out of his mouth, but I don't know if he swallowed some before or not. I also don't know what else he swallowed. Lately, he's been putting everything in his mouth, it's like having an 8 week old puppy again!

For the first time since we got him, he's had liquid-y poop with some type of white chunks in it (sorry for that visual!). After he came inside, he immediately drank some water. He was peeing normally, he ate normally, he's acting normal, so I don't think I have too much to worry about..hopefully. I'll be keeping an eye out on him for the next couple of days to make sure he's okay. They always know how to worry us.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

So today while Kaizer and I were bored, I decided to teach him to stand on a box with two legs. Would you believe he picked it up in 2 tries? He immediately put a paw on it, so I clicked then treated. And then the next round, he put both paws on the box. I was honestly impressed. I even managed to get some pictures!

This one I took without any help, so I was holding a treat so Kaizer's head would follow the direction of his body and taking a picture at the same time









This one I got help from my brother (who I cropped out lol). He held the treat straight in front of Kaizer so his head would point forward. You can see how he shuffled towards the edge of the box so he could get closer to the treat. I don't particularly like that foot placement because the box could topple, its already flimsy as is.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

He's such a cutie and so smart!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

He looks incredibly cute with his paws on that box


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas from Kaizer and I!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It's been awhile since I last updated this thread!

Kaizer's in that bratty teen phase where he's decided that listening to me is boring and he'd much rather ignore me all day. Annoying as heck, but we'll eventually get through it right?

Anyway, here's a picture of my little pup. Love this boy


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Growing up! You will get through it! Between 10-11 months Rundle was an absolute loon! But, at 1 year and almost 1 month she is starting to settle down a bit. Going through the tough stuff almost makes you appreciate them all that much more when they suddenly become the dog you were always hoping they would be.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I look back and laugh at those times with one of our Goldens - Logan, when he was around the same age. He was a master at giving me this look as if to say "I am sure you are not talking to me. It must be the cat you are asking to come so I will just ignore you".


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Growing up! You will get through it! Between 10-11 months Rundle was an absolute loon! But, at 1 year and almost 1 month she is starting to settle down a bit. Going through the tough stuff almost makes you appreciate them all that much more when they suddenly become the dog you were always hoping they would be.


Did Rundle ever bark during that loony stage? Not the occasional bark, but the loud "pay attention to me!!!!" barks? Because those seem to be Kaizer's favorite. 

I usually train/play with Kaizer for two hours after i get home, and then retire both of us at around 5:30-6. As soon as I sit down, he starts barking! My mom can make him stop with the "mom voice", but I haven't managed to master that voice yet. I crated him today after he started, hopefully all he needed was a nap. His off-button isn't very good yet :-(


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Our3dogs said:


> I look back and laugh at those times with one of our Goldens - Logan, when he was around the same age. He was a master at giving me this look as if to say "I am sure you are not talking to me. It must be the cat you are asking to come so I will just ignore you".


Wow does that sound familiar! Kaizer was in one of his moods, the jumpy mouthy bark-y mood, and I told him to sit. He paused, looked at me as if to say "what's that mean?", then continued to jump, bite and bark :doh: Thankfully, his mouthiness has gotten better and now its not so much bites as it is air snaps. Will he magically grow a brain one day??


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Did Rundle ever bark during that loony stage? Not the occasional bark, but the loud "pay attention to me!!!! barks"? Because those seem to be Kaizer's favorite.
> 
> I usually train/play with Kaizer for two hours after i get home, and then retire both of us at around 5:30-6. As soon as I sit down, he starts barking! My mom can make him stop with the "mom voice", but I haven't managed to master that voice yet. I crated him today after he started, hopefully all he needed was a nap. His off-button isn't very good yet :-(


Fortunately, Rundle's not a barker. But, she gets very huffy, and throws lots of attitude if she decides she wants to play, and you aren't playing with her. I know that might not sound bad, but, it is very hard to ignore when she is huffing, bumping you with her head, staring at you, and "air-biting." Between 10-11 months the demands for play were insane. We could play with her from the time we get home from work 6-7 until 11-12pm, taking just short breaks to eat/clean in between, and only then would she be ready to settle (maybe). Fast forward a few months, now she is much happier with an ~an hour or so of play/training/activity. This is a blessing compared to the hours and hours she was demanding just a short while ago.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Fortunately, Rundle's not a barker. But, she gets very huffy, and throws lots of attitude if she decides she wants to play, and you aren't playing with her. I know that might not sound bad, but, it is very hard to ignore when she is huffing, bumping you with her head, staring at you, and "air-biting." Between 10-11 months the demands for play were insane. We could play with her from the time we get home from work 6-7 until 11-12pm, taking just short breaks to eat/clean in between, and only then would she be ready to settle (maybe). Fast forward a few months, now she is much happier with an ~an hour or so of play/training/activity. This is a blessing compared to the hours and hours she was demanding just a short while ago.


Kaizer wasn't much of a barker, until recently. I'm hoping it stops as he matures. How long does the bratty teenage phase generally last? Rundle seems to have gone through that phase much later than Kaizer.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Kaizer wasn't much of a barker, until recently. I'm hoping it stops as he matures. How long does the bratty teenage phase generally last? Rundle seems to have gone through that phase much later than Kaizer.


I really gave Rundle crap any time she barked. Rundle is very eager to please, and doesn't like when we are upset with her. So, whether she is a natural non-barker or she controls this behavior for our sakes I can't be certain. I think every dog is different in terms of when or if the bratty teenager starts and stops. The most consistent thing I have heard is that if you can make it to the age of 2 with your golden, you've got a loyal friend for life! And by 3, you'll start to forget about what those crazy puppy days were like. So, you've got some miles to put in still. I'll tell you when Rundle turned 1 year, I gave myself a little pat on the back for surviving the first year of puppyhood. LOL. Not that she was all that bad or hard to raise anyhow : But, it gets better all the time.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> I really gave Rundle crap any time she barked. Rundle is very eager to please, and doesn't like when we are upset with her. So, whether she is a natural non-barker or she controls this behavior for our sakes I can't be certain. I think every dog is different in terms of when or if the bratty teenager starts and stops. The most consistent thing I have heard is that if you can make it to the age of 2 with your golden, you've got a loyal friend for life! And by 3, you'll start to forget about what those crazy puppy days were like. So, you've got some miles to put in still. I'll tell you when Rundle turned 1 year, I gave myself a little pat on the back for surviving the first year of puppyhood. LOL. Not that she was all that bad or hard to raise anyhow : But, it gets better all the time.


What do you mean by "gave Rundle crap"? Every time Kaizer starts barking, he won't take a toy or want to play, he wants to jump up and chew on my shirt or hump, neither of which are acceptable. The only way to get him to calm down enough to think properly, is to yell, loudly. I try not to touch him or get close to him in anyway (except when I'm pushing him away from humping me), I just put my hands on my hips with my feet apart and tell him "NO". He seems to get it, and then gets a chew toy and lies down on my feet. Is that the right way to go about it? I don't want to make him afraid of people (not that it could happen anyway, Kaizer greets everyone like they just gave him a piles of toys and a bunch of treats), but I do want him to behave..

Kaizer turns 1 year in 5 months, then I'll be halfway there! He's really not that bad, just new puppy owner flaws  Rundle is such an amazing girl, I have no doubt that she'll be even more amazing as she grows up!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> What do you mean by "gave Rundle crap"? Every time Kaizer starts barking, he won't take a toy or want to play, he wants to jump up and chew on my shirt or hump, neither of which are acceptable. The only way to get him to calm down enough to think properly, is to yell, loudly. I try not to touch him or get close to him in anyway (except when I'm pushing him away from humping me), I just put my hands on my hips with my feet apart and tell him "NO". He seems to get it, and then gets a chew toy and lies down on my feet. Is that the right way to go about it? I don't want to make him afraid of people (not that it could happen anyway, Kaizer greets everyone like they just gave him a piles of toys and a bunch of treats), but I do want him to behave..
> 
> Kaizer turns 1 year in 5 months, then I'll be halfway there! He's really not that bad, just new puppy owner flaws  Rundle is such an amazing girl, I have no doubt that she'll be even more amazing as she grows up!


Very similar to what you did. I never physically correct Rundle. I just give Rundle my "I'm angry at your face" and in my say "Hey!" or "No!" And shake my index index finger at her. She then gets all wiggly and apologetic. She's a very submissive girl. So, very responsive and eager to please. In fact, with a dog like her you have to be very careful not to be too harsh in your correction. I can just look at Rundle and she will know that she has done something wrong. It's pretty crazy! From what I can tell its sounds like you are doing all the right things. You just need Kaizer to get out of his "I'm crazy phase." LOL.
And thanks! I think Rundle is pretty great too! So, is Kaizer! You got very lucky with him in his early puppy years with the calm and coolness. It will come back


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Today was Kaizer's first snow day!! No pictures because the snow keeps falling and the wind keeps blowing the snow everywhere, and the camera's expensive so I don't want to damage it. Tomorrow, though, there's no snow falling so I'll be sure to get lots of pictures of Kaizer in the snow  It's so heartwarming to see a dog having fun outside. The snow went up to Kaizer's tummy, watching him run around was so funny. He was hopping around like a bunny. 

Then he came inside and had zoomies


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

We got snow!! Lots of it, just about 2 feet here. Kaizer had so much fun out in the snow, he had lots of fun digging in the snow to find the ground. I was also lucky enough to get a couple pictures of him licking the snow off his nose 

((Also, sorry about the photo quality in some of the pics, I had dropped my phone into the snow, thank goodness for good phone cases, and the condensation hadn't completely come off)


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Great pictures! Kaizer looks wonderful!! Loved the eyes closed pic with the snow on his nose!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Great pictures! Kaizer looks wonderful!! Loved the eyes closed pic with the snow on his nose!


Thank you! It was an accidental picture really, I got lucky with some of these


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

He is too cute! I love when they use their nose to dig! Was he tired after playing in all that snow?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> He is too cute! I love when they use their nose to dig! Was he tired after playing in all that snow?


Kaizer sticks his head into the snow as far as he can, and then uses his paws to dig a hole around it. He was definitely tired today, but he refused to take a nap He kept barking at whining and throwing a fit in his crate, but would come downstairs and attempt to destroy something and in general was just super overaroused. Gotta love these puppies..


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer threw up a little today, kind of out of the blue really. I knew what caused it, but after it being in his system for so long, and after he pooped twice, I thought it had gotten out of his system. He was behaving normally too, so I wasn't really that worried.
My dad must've been working late last night and went to go eat a pizza slice. I think he missed the trash can and dropped the crust on the floor. This morning, Kaizer got it in his mouth and swallowed it. I was half asleep and didn't even notice it on the ground so I couldn't tell him to leave it...He seems fine, still running around, tail still wagging a mile a minute. He was acting fine even before he threw up. I'm not too worried now, but I thought I'd share just to look back on in the future


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle has swallowed a himalayan chew and then threw it up a week later. Its crazy! I didn't know it could just "sit" there that long. Glad he's ok!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Rundle has swallowed a himalayan chew and then threw it up a week later. Its crazy! I didn't know it could just "sit" there that long. Glad he's ok!


Oh wow that's a long time! So glad it did't cause a blockage or something like that!!

Kaizer's super gassy now, hopefully that's just the left overs from the pizza crust. I'm worried even though I shouldn't be.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sure he's fine. Our vet has always said that dogs will do that once in awhile and not to worry too much.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Not sure what's going on inside Kaizer right now..he's been burping and farting a lot lately and he pooped four!! times today, as opposed to his normal two. That last poop was a little too mushy to be normal, and he kept salivating on his walk today. He drooled a little bit at one point too. He's otherwise acting normal (maybe drinking a little more water than necessary) but in general nothing else is off. I guess I'll just have to keep my eye on him.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

This week has been really good. Kaizer's biting has decreased a lot and he's been voluntarily coming to us for pets and cuddles and he's listening to our commands (instead of barking and growling at us when we ask for a sit) and he's voluntarily looking at us every so often (he stops chewing a toy to look back at us). He's even started playing with toys without us playing with him and he's learned to settle himself down instead of pacing everywhere (which I credit to the tethering - not sure what I did differently this time as opposed to a month ago but I'll take it).

Not sure what brought on this change, but I'm really really loving it!! I can definitely see how this age is some people's favorite times. Now that the days are getting progressively longer, we can go to more places to train or to socialize!! it was a lot harder in winter because the sun set so early and it just wasnt feasible for us to get out of the neighborhood on a weekday. 

Anyway, here are some pictures of my pretty boy He's getting so big so fast. I don't even know when his chest fur grew but there's so much of it now!!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

He's so stinkin handsome!! I'm so glad to read that all your hard work is paying off and things are moving back in the right direction again! Hopefully his teenage phase is ending!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Yay! Your beautiful boy is growing up!! Kaiser is stunning!!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow! He really has grown and changed! Such a beautiful boy!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Yep, he's a heartbreaker.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Handsome boy!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you all for the lovely comments - they made me smile. Kaizer sends his love and puppy kisses to all of you 

Today Kaizer turns eight months old!! Can you believe that in only four months he'll be graduating from the puppy forum?! He's getting so old so fast.

Next time I post, it'll be with pictures. Promise


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I am back with new pictures!! Today was a fun day. We went to the park, and it's still gross and muddy outside from the snow melting and the rain we got. Kaizer had so much fun running through the mud puddles and walking through the biggest puddles he could find. He even rolled in the mud, but thankfully it was mostly dry. Then he came home and got a bath because we couldn't get all the mud out with baby wipes. After some zoomies afterwards, he was pretty wiped out 

The first three are from Thursday - I think that they pretty much sum up his personality. The rest are a mixture of park pictures and post-bath pictures


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Kaizer is so handsome. He's definitely going to be a heartbreaker (if he isn't already). 

Those are great pictures. And, gheeez - can we talk muddy paws? I'm thinking about leaving a warm tub of water and towel on the porch, to dip her paws into before we enter the house. She's gotten away a couple of times and left a trail that wasn't fun to clean up (although she tried to help). 

I can't believe how fast they are growing.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

tessmk said:


> Kaizer is so handsome. He's definitely going to be a heartbreaker (if he isn't already).
> 
> Those are great pictures. And, gheeez - can we talk muddy paws? I'm thinking about leaving a warm tub of water and towel on the porch, to dip her paws into before we enter the house. She's gotten away a couple of times and left a trail that wasn't fun to clean up (although she tried to help).
> 
> I can't believe how fast they are growing.


Oh wow I totally forgot to respond to this, sorry! Thank you!

Leaving a tub of water and a towel would definitely be easier instead of using a baby wipe to clean their paws! Thankfully, Kaizer's pretty okay with us handling his paws, but he hates staying still for so long. It'll be much easier cleaning him off in the summer when we can hook up our hose (he'd have fun with that too)


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

OMG what a beautiful pup!!!!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Panama Rob said:


> OMG what a beautiful pup!!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

Kaizer is a handsome little man.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

TiffanyGolden said:


> Kaizer is a handsome little man.


Why thank you  Duke is quite adorable too, I can't wait to see what he looks like as an adult!! Nala is pretty cute too


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Why thank you  Duke is quite adorable too, I can't wait to see what he looks like as an adult!! Nala is pretty cute too


I can't wait either! He gets darker and darker every week! Nala is getting big too. I just found out her mom is 70lbs!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

It's cold here (17 degrees F / -8 C) and it's only supposed to get colder (it'll be 4 F / -15 C tonight). Kaizer isn't digging the really cold weather, he did his business as quick and as fast as he could before hightailing it back inside. He normally loves the cooler weather, but I guess he has his limits


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

TiffanyGolden said:


> I can't wait either! He gets darker and darker every week! Nala is getting big too. I just found out her mom is 70lbs!
> 
> But when did Kaizer's full coat stop having patches? Duke's is still patchy and he only has his full coat as stripe on the back and legs. His face is getting really dark too.


Kaizer doesn't have his full coat quite yet, there's still a lot of growing left to do. To be honest, Kaizer never went through that awkward lab/patchy hair phase. His coat has always been really thick, even as a younger puppy. Though, I did start noticing a really big change in his coat at 5-6 months. Duke's four/five months old right? I'd give him a month or two before you see him evening out.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I really hope I don't jinx this when I post it lol.

I've learned a lot about Kaizer this week, things that I previously overlooked or things that I didn't connect. This weekend was particularly bad, I was frustrated with Kaizer for biting me constantly (!! he jumped up and grabbed a hold of my ponytail. That hurt like a *insert expletive here*), he was probably feeding off my frustration. I was confused, I have to admit. He didn't want to play or chew, so I thought he was tired but he didn't want to sleep. I've just realized that he was probably in need of some mental stimulation. It was too cold for us to venture outside longer than 5 minutes, so we didn't get to go explore some new place (a waste of a four day weekend if I'm being honest).

On Tuesday, I decided that feeling frustrated wouldn't help me fix whatever issue Kaizer and I were having. I realized that he's only a puppy, and it's not his fault he's not acting the way I want him to, it's my fault for not being clear. I didn't realize how much my attitude affected the way he acted towards me until I let go of that frustration (which was hard to do, lots of rants to various different people - sorry!) and used a friendlier approach on him. Now he's a lot more excited to see me, a lot more willing to do whatever I tell him to do(except sit, he has decided sitting is not worth his time), and a lot more relaxed, I guess. He asks for belly rubs more often, he asks for pets more often.

I also realized that staying near him while I was trying to discourage a behavior didn't help him realize what he did wrong. So now, if he humps me or bites me, I say no in the most monotone voice ever, immediately stop playing with him and disappear. Recently, I've had a lot more tests at school, so I go upstairs to study and come back an hour (or three) later. I think (and I really hope I'm not jinxing it) that he's starting to realize that putting his mouth on me/my clothes means that I leave for a really long time, because now he's a lot more hesitant to put his mouth on me. I can see him contemplating whether or not its worth it. 

I've realized that he gets bored easily, and after awhile he'll get bored of playing a game. He played tug a lot with me for about a week, and then his interest in it started dying down because we played everyday. Now, I'm throwing a ball for him one day, kicking it the next, then we use the flirt pole, and now we're playing tag. He used to get really excited/bitey whenever we'd play any of these games, so now if he bites me, I immediately end play and leave the room. He's getting better, the force of the bites and the quantity are going down (please don't let me jinx this). He's destroyed most (all) of his toys in one week, so now we're on the hunt for more toys.

And third, I noticed that he gets incredibly destructive and incredibly bitey if he doesn't get any mental stimulation. Generally I use about an hour+ a day to train him, but sometimes I'm busy or I just forget and those are the days when he gets super bitey. But just like with the games, he gets bored of the same stuff over and over again, so everyday I switch up the order of what I teach him. Currently we're working on proofing his mat command, and I'm teaching him to walk around a box on his hind legs (front legs on the box). 

The mat work is tricky for him right now, the end goal is to have Kaizer on the mat while I get his food, and put it down, then go release him without him getting up. Right now, I'm just working on having him stay on the mat while I put his food bowl down. He struggles with that because he's so darn excited to get to his food. He generally gets up as soon as I put the bowl down. Today, it took half an hour for him to stay there while I put his food bowl down. After I released him, I walked away expecting him to go to his food bowl, but instead he had followed me! I don't know what that means, but I had to lead him to his food bowl and say "okay" (the release word for his usual sit-waits when its mealtime) before he ate.


Sorry for the awkward wording, it's 2:30am and I just finished studying for a French test..

Anyway, here are some pictures of Kaizer  One of him waiting patiently to be released from his mat, one of us sit-stays and one of him in his favorite place - standing on top of our couch. It scares me half to death every time he climbs up there.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I love Kaizer. I remember with KC we use to karate fight....(insert music "Kung Fu Fighting" here). I would take a taekwondo stance and do a #2 round kick to tap him on his shoulder. He would dance around all happy and lift the same side leg I kicked at him with to paw back at me. So both of us would bounce around kicking at each other. Both of us grinning and laughing with joy.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Panama Rob said:


> I love Kaizer. I remember with KC we use to karate fight....(insert music "Kung Fu Fighting" here). I would take a taekwondo stance and do a #2 round kick to tap him on his shoulder. He would dance around all happy and lift the same side leg I kicked at him with to paw back at me. So both of us would bounce around kicking at each other. Both of us grinning and laughing with joy.


That's amazing!! I would've paid to see that


----------



## AtTheDogPark (Dec 3, 2015)

Love your posts, very insightful and considered. Kaizer sounds like the perfect dog when he's stimulated. Hopefully this is just a phase.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

AtTheDogPark said:


> Love your posts, very insightful and considered. Kaizer sounds like the perfect dog when he's stimulated. Hopefully this is just a phase.


Thank you I have no doubts that it's just a phase (he was a good puppy!), I'm just hoping it ends soon


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Just saw the pics of Kaizer. He is so handsome!! 

You are such an inspiration! It's wonderful how dedicated you are to Kaizer. I'm sure it must be difficult to focus and balance all of your school work and find the time to keep an intelligent puppy busy!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> Just saw the pics of Kaizer. He is so handsome!!
> 
> You are such an inspiration! It's wonderful how dedicated you are to Kaizer. I'm sure it must be difficult to focus and balance all of your school work and find the time to keep an intelligent puppy busy!


Thank you so much! I do get a lot of help from my family, so I can't take too much credit there


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello! Very cute pup. Congrats. Took me a while to check in the folds of Elsa's cheeks for the rocks she would pick up. It was amazing the size of rock she could hide from me! A side benefit, they get use to you checking their gums and teeth.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Elsa Cholla's Mom said:


> Hello! Very cute pup. Congrats. Took me a while to check in the folds of Elsa's cheeks for the rocks she would pick up. It was amazing the size of rock she could hide from me! A side benefit, they get use to you checking their gums and teeth.


Thank you!! Kaizer was rock obsessive as a pup - now he just gives them a sniff and walks away. Took me a couple weeks of constantly reaching into his mouth before he was uninterested in them. And you're right, benefit is that he could care less if I go digging around in his mouth


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

aesthetic said:


> Thank you!! Kaizer was rock obsessive as a pup - now he just gives them a sniff and walks away. Took me a couple weeks of constantly reaching into his mouth before he was uninterested in them. And you're right, benefit is that he could careless if I go digging around in his mouth


Haha there's always a silver linings lining!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Thank you!! Kaizer was rock obsessive as a pup - now he just gives them a sniff and walks away. Took me a couple weeks of constantly reaching into his mouth before he was uninterested in them. And you're right, benefit is that he could careless if I go digging around in his mouth


 There's hope for Tanner then!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> There's hope for Tanner then!


Always hope!!  I'm sure that it is, like with everything else, a phase. Just carry around lots of treats. Really, really good, high value treats


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

So Kaizer threw up today. Not really sure if I can even label it as "throw up", though.

For some reason, Kaizer was in an extra extra good mood today - his butt was wiggling from the moment I saw him, he practically ran down the stairs (I know I know, not good for his joints but he normally takes the stairs at a nice slow speed), and then had zoomies when we came inside after going outside. Not normal for Kaizer, who's usually tired and half asleep in the morning (which is funny because he's the one who wakes me up in the morning lol).

Anyway, flash forward to when I came home from school half an hour ago, same behavior as this morning. He was having so much fun running around with his toys that I decided to pull out his flirt pole (which I usually pull out a little later). So we're playing with the toy and Kaizer grabs it in his mouth and flips onto his back so he can hit it back and forth with his paws like a cat when he starts coughing. That's normal for Kaizer, it generally means that he needs water. Kaizer always had access to water, and he knows that because he goes and gets a drink out of it periodically, but when he's playing with someone or he's having fun, he forgets to drink himself and he'll occasionally start coughing. That generally tells us it means he needs a break. *note, the coughing doesn't happen after 5 or 10 minutes of play, it's sporadic.* So we stop playing, I fill up his water bowl and we take a break. After the break, I'm walking back towards him and he gets excited, tail wagging etc. etc. and then there's just this cloudy liquid coming out of his mouth. It wasn't a lot, it was a fairly small amount. It looked cloudy to me, but the more I think about it, the less I'm sure. I think he just regurgitated the water he just drank. I'm not sure if I should be worried or not, because he's acting fine. After he threw up, he wanted to go check out the little stain he made (the stain looked just like spilled water on carpet), his tail was wagging, he was playing with toys. I can hear him and my younger brother chasing each other around the family room. I'll watch him today and tomorrow, hopefully he'll be alright.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Poor Kaizer's been stuck in the house for a week :-( his old harness broke and his new one is taking forever to get here, and on top of that, I've been sick. I can't tell you how much I've been sleeping (on Saturday, I basically slept 24 hours and only got up to take Kaizer out in the morning and feed him). I slept at 6pm yesterday and woke up at 6:30 am to take Kaizer out and feed him, then went back to sleep at 7 and slept until 4pm. I'm still tired and completely out of it. I feel so bad but I legitimately have no energy to do anything. Hopefully I'll feel better by the time the weekend comes around, it's going to be 57 degrees Sunday!

For what it's worth, I still get him to run around (aka me standing in one spot and throwing a ball. exercise when you're sick/tired/lazy).

Here's Kaizer smiling through the pain of being stuck indoors :-(


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer's going to have an exciting spring break!! I have a friend coming over the 26th (leaving the 27th) then my two best friends are coming over the 27th and leaving on the 31st. Thankfully, they're all dog people (my two best friends have a couple of rescues - cats, dogs, horses and the one other friend has a bulldog that's 3 weeks younger than Kaizer), so they're gonna help me out with training


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer's going to the vet on Friday. His butt smells really bad, when it normally doesn't, and we've noticed that the smell gets worse after he comes inside from a walk (aka when he poops). It's kind of a fishy/salty smell. I've felt like something was a little bit off with his anal glands (sacs?) since January but my parents didn't believe me until they started complaining about his smell lol. He's still going after the base of his tail/butt feathers. FWIW, his poops are fine, nice and firm. But still, I think something's bothering him downstairs. Maybe nothing will come out of this vet visit, but I'd rather have the peace of mind that he's all OK.

Anyway, I have pictures!! (Most of them are blurry because he was rolling around with a new toy, sorry!)


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh my! He's not so little anymore! Stinky boy  Hope you get all resolved soon!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

If it's fishy smelling his anal glands are probably full. It's a pretty bad smell. Duke has to have his emptied every so often. I always feel sorry for the vet tech lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Oh my! He's not so little anymore! Stinky boy  Hope you get all resolved soon!


Thank you! Yeah, he's not little anymore:-( We were in the car yesterday and he was lying on top of me trying to sleep as he usually does in a car, and he couldn't fit in my lap anymore, poor baby was so confused! He's always harnessed into the car but he finds his way to a lap.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> So Kaizer just had his first accident indoors in a week. We missed his signal cause my mom opened his dog food, and he always barks when he hears his food being opened. We all thought he was barking because he wanted food. Imagine our surprise when he starts chewing on a toy and peeing simultaneously..and then next thing we know, he walks over to his pee spill and puts his nose in it. It was gross and I'm confused. Has anyone else experienced this?


Oh...so it is okay when he puts his nose in it but I'm a monster if I make Skye take a whiff before taking him outside and then praised him.....not that I am judging.....


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> So Kaizer threw up today. Not really sure if I can even label it as "throw up", though.
> 
> For some reason, Kaizer was in an extra extra good mood today - his butt was wiggling from the moment I saw him, he practically ran down the stairs (I know I know, not good for his joints but he normally takes the stairs at a nice slow speed), and then had zoomies when we came inside after going outside. Not normal for Kaizer, who's usually tired and half asleep in the morning (which is funny because he's the one who wakes me up in the morning lol).
> 
> Anyway, flash forward to when I came home from school half an hour ago, same behavior as this morning. He was having so much fun running around with his toys that I decided to pull out his flirt pole (which I usually pull out a little later). So we're playing with the toy and Kaizer grabs it in his mouth and flips onto his back so he can hit it back and forth with his paws like a cat when he starts coughing. That's normal for Kaizer, it generally means that he needs water. Kaizer always had access to water, and he knows that because he goes and gets a drink out of it periodically, but when he's playing with someone or he's having fun, he forgets to drink himself and he'll occasionally start coughing. That generally tells us it means he needs a break. *note, the coughing doesn't happen after 5 or 10 minutes of play, it's sporadic.* So we stop playing, I fill up his water bowl and we take a break. After the break, I'm walking back towards him and he gets excited, tail wagging etc. etc. and then there's just this cloudy liquid coming out of his mouth. It wasn't a lot, it was a fairly small amount. It looked cloudy to me, but the more I think about it, the less I'm sure. I think he just regurgitated the water he just drank. I'm not sure if I should be worried or not, because he's acting fine. After he threw up, he wanted to go check out the little stain he made (the stain looked just like spilled water on carpet), his tail was wagging, he was playing with toys. I can hear him and my younger brother chasing each other around the family room. I'll watch him today and tomorrow, hopefully he'll be alright.


Not judging and I am sure he won't hold it against you but....if a dog is choking in that manner...the last thing you do is give them water. Rub the adam's apple side of the neck softly in an 'up and down stoke' for 5 minutes and then call the Vet if it hasn't stopped...no water.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Jud said:


> Oh...so it is okay when he puts his nose in it but I'm a monster if I make Skye take a whiff before taking him outside and then praised him.....not that I am judging.....


Do we really need to have another thread get out of hand?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Jud said:


> Oh...so it is okay when he puts his nose in it but I'm a monster if I make Skye take a whiff before taking him outside and then praised him.....not that I am judging.....


I don't understand how him doing something on his own is the same as me shoving his head into his own pee forcefully? If you have something to talk to me about, I'd rather you do it in private. This thread is about my puppy, I don't want it to be about something else. I seem to recall you saying the same when someone did that on your puppy's thread.

But thank you for telling me about that choking thing, I didn't know that and I appreciate you telling me.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyway, I forgot to update yesterday with the results of his vet appointment. We had a new vet as our usual one is on maternity leave. I think I like yesterday's vet better though.

The vet agreed with me that it was probably his anal glands that were causing the smell, so she checked them. They were full, as expected. She expressed them. Poor Kaizer did not like that, but he certainly felt (and smelt!) better. He went home and had zoomies 

The vet tech had told the vet that she thought Kaizer's 'downstairs' was swollen (I was kind of surprised about that - it didn't look or feel swollen to me. and I give him a quick check up often). It wasn't swollen, he's just...large. Kaizer has unilateral cryptorchidism, so the vet went looking for the undescended testicle. She said that she couldn't feel the second one in his inguinal canal, so she thinks it's in his abdomen. She also said that he should be neutered as soon as possible because his chance of getting testicular cancer is 90%. I wanted to wait until Kaizer's 24 months, but it looks like I'll have to settle at 18 months at the latest. My dad's pushing for before August, when Kaizer's 14 months old.

As a plus, she said his weight was good for his build. He's 65.9 pounds, but he has big bones and lots of coat. I don't know how tall he is, though.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I was looking through old pictures of Kaizer, and without noticing, I took pictures of him in the same poses, at different ages.

From left to right (I'm sorry!! They're posting the order that I've saved them, not sure how to change it)
#1 - 14 weeks
#2 - 24 weeks (5 months)
#5 - almost 8 months
#6 - 9 months

#3 - 8 weeks
#4 - 6 months


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Pictures of Kaizer that I took today - he was going for a toy that I was waving in his face in the first picture lol.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm giving myself a severe case of puppy fever with all these pictures of Kaiz as a little puppy..

Also, do you see that little belly?? So soft and pink.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> I'm giving myself a severe case of puppy fever with all these pictures of Kaiz as a little puppy..
> 
> Also, do you see that little belly?? So soft and pink.


I know!! Mochi is 10 weeks today and he's already grown so much compared to when we went to "choose" him at 7 weeks... and the other day I had to set back his crate divider... which means his legs got a bit longer  where is my puppy!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

So many updates so soon, sorry!

Today we took Kaizer to the vet. He seemed a little off to me on Monday/Tuesday, so I thought his anal glands were bothering him again. So thankful I did because he ended up having a 104 fever (you'd never know that with the way he acts too - he was still so excited to greet the people at the vet's office) and an anal gland infection.

The vet put some Desitin on/around his anus to soothe it and then gave us 10 days worth of Cefpodoxime.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh no! Poor Kaiser! Feel better soon! Glad you brought him in when you did


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

Poor Kaizer!! hope he feels better soon!! Mochi has colitis and is halfway through his course of metronidazole now...


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

CnCFusion said:


> Poor Kaizer!! hope he feels better soon!! Mochi has colitis and is halfway through his course of metronidazole now...


thank you!! I hope Mochi feels better soon!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I hope your beautiful Kaiser feels better soon. Good for you for being so 'on point' with anything that is not normal. Keep us posted


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Jud said:


> I hope your beautiful Kaiser feels better soon. Good for you for being so 'on point' with anything that is not normal. Keep us posted


Thank you Jud! So far it looks like he's doing well on the medication, he's still licking the ground occasionally, but he isn't going after the base of his tail anymore so I'm assuming that means the medication is working, albeit a little slowly. He's got 5 days left on the Cefpodoxime so hopefully it'll clear up his infection completely and we won't have to worry about that anymore.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Oh i also forgot to mention that last week, we chose a registered name for Kaizer.
> 
> So now presenting Kalm Sea's Penguin March "Kaizer"
> 
> ...


I love the name too....and I also enjoy useless information about various kinds of animals.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Can I brag a little?

I've been working on Kaizer's recall a lot recently - inside with distractions, outside in the backyard, at the park, at Home Depot, anywhere we can really (all with a leash obviously!!). I really want to get to a point where I can have him off leash and can call him back, so recall has taken a high priority.

Yesterday, we were outside and he was off leash chasing the leaves. He's pretty good about staying in our backyard and not wandering into our neighbor's yard, but he was so focused on getting this leaf that he accidentally ran into our neighbor's yard. Of course, I was panicking (not because our neighbors would mind, they love him and told us he's welcome to play in their backyard as well as ours, but because I did't want to make it a habit). I started clapping and whistling to get his attention (i don't know why, but I've never used his name to get his attention - clapping and whistling is louder and thus he's able to hear me from further away). When I got his attention, I called him and he came running straight to me, not hesitation!! I was so proud, and I'm still so proud of him. He was mid chasing a leaf, and he dropped that to run back to me. Of course I didn't have any treats on me. We had just come out for a potty break, but then the wind blew and the leaves started flying everywhere and he kept looking at me like "please let me chase them". So I let him. I just gave him lots and lots of praise and love.

Before I gave recall first priority, whenever I called him, he'd either come and run past me or he'd hesitate and decide that I wasn't worth ditching whatever he was doing. It makes me smile to know how far he's come since we've started really working on it.

Knock on wood that we don't slide back too far (I've been slacking with my training this week..)


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Can I brag a little?
> 
> I've been working on Kaizer's recall a lot recently - inside with distractions, outside in the backyard, at the park, at Home Depot, anywhere we can really (all with a leash obviously!!). I really want to get to a point where I can have him off leash and can call him back, so recall has taken a high priority.
> 
> ...


Having good recall is so valuable. I also know that proud feeling. I can call Rundle back from chasing a bunny! (there are bunnies everywhere in Calgary) Our relationship is so solid, and I love it!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Having good recall is so valuable. I also know that proud feeling. I can call Rundle back from chasing a bunny! (there are bunnies everywhere in Calgary) Our relationship is so solid, and I love it!


It's such a wonderful feeling, isn't it? I knew at the back of my mind that all the training would pay off someday somehow but to see the result is so incredible. I can definitely see why some people love training so much. It's not so much the act of training but instead what comes out of it.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> Can I brag a little?
> 
> I've been working on Kaizer's recall a lot recently - inside with distractions, outside in the backyard, at the park, at Home Depot, anywhere we can really (all with a leash obviously!!). I really want to get to a point where I can have him off leash and can call him back, so recall has taken a high priority.
> 
> ...


Kaizer is such a good boy!!! I am waiting hard for the day Mochi will do the same... I feel like he doesn't fully "know" his name yet, or chooses to listen only when he wants to :doh: wonder how long it'll take them HAHAHA


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

What a good boy, Kaizer.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

CnCFusion said:


> Kaizer is such a good boy!!! I am waiting hard for the day Mochi will do the same... I feel like he doesn't fully "know" his name yet, or chooses to listen only when he wants to :doh: wonder how long it'll take them HAHAHA


Honestly, I rarely ever use Kaizer's name. I'm not a very loud person, so for me, if Kaizer's far away, it's easier for me to get his attention by making a noise (whistle or clapping) than it is for me to yell his name. Plus, the clapping gets him excited and more willing to come to me because he knows we're gonna play and he's gonna get a treat.

Mochi's so young, I can't wait until all your hard work pays off too!! It'll happen soon, trust me. One day things will connect and he'll finally understand that you're talking to him.


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Kaizer is so handsome. I just skimmed through his whole thread... he has grown so much since the beginning!

Great job with recall, that's so awesome! I've been working on recall with Atticus, but it'll take a lot of practice until he's that good.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

sapphire said:


> Kaizer is so handsome. I just skimmed through his whole thread... he has grown so much since the beginning!
> 
> Great job with recall, that's so awesome! I've been working on recall with Atticus, but it'll take a lot of practice until he's that good.


Thank you!! I know, it's amazing how much he's grown since we got him. Sometimes I miss my little puppy, but then I remember that we went through a terrible phase at 5-8 months and I'd rather not repeat that.

My tip with recall is to work on it everywhere. In the middle of walks, I put Kaizer in a sit-wait, then call him over using the leash to reel him in. If the weather outside is terrible and I don't want to go outside, I spread his kibble on the floor in front of him and call him and reel him in with his leash. We've gotten to the point where he'll just cast a wistful glance at his food on the floor and come to me, but we havent gotten to a point where I can drop his leash yet. We'll get there soon!!

I can't wait to watch Atticus grow! I love his name and he's just the cutest little thing ever!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I think I spoke too soon ): Kaizer started going after his tail again today. And he's licking/sniffing the floor more than he used too. He has 4-5 days of medication left, but I'm not sure how much good it's doing.

It might be that Kaizer has developed an allergy to chicken? I don't know, he loves it and has been fine with it for his entire life (chicken meal is the first ingredient in his food, which he's been eating since the breeder first transitioned him onto solid food). On Thursday and Friday, he got chicken as treats during our Home Depot training sessions. I do believe that he was chasing his tail/licking the floor before that though, maybe not as badly. Seeing as his only problem right now is his butt, I don't know how likely allergies are though. His poops are decent, a little soft occasionally, but overall good. His skin is fine, he's not itching excessively, in all other respects, he's fine. I'm just confused. I"m sorry this post is such a mess, I guess I'm just a little worried. In the grand scheme of things, a little butt problem isn't terrible or terrifying, but I would like to end soon. I'm very grateful that it's just his butt right now though. 

On the bright side, it seems that the medication has gotten rid of whatever was creating the fever he had - his breath isn't as warm as it was on Wednesday. There's a silver lining to every cloud, right?

ETA: we've decided to let the medicine run its course before we rush him off to the vet. He has four doses left. Of course, if anything gets really bad, we'll go straight to the vet, but there's nothing terrible concerning right now. We'll just watch and wait for now.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

The results of Kaizer's shed...don't know how I just noticed it, but all the long wavy fur on Kaizer's back is suddenly all gone - which explains the recent lack of fur bunnies around my house lol.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

aesthetic said:


> Can I brag a little?
> 
> I've been working on Kaizer's recall a lot recently - inside with distractions, outside in the backyard, at the park, at Home Depot, anywhere we can really (all with a leash obviously!!). I really want to get to a point where I can have him off leash and can call him back, so recall has taken a high priority.
> 
> ...


Good job both of you.
I really like your statement that you made recall a first priority.
Glimmer and I will definitly be taking a page from your training book.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

KKaren said:


> Good job both of you.
> I really like your statement that you made recall a first priority.
> Glimmer and I will definitly be taking a page from your training book.


Thank you! It's been awhile since I last heard from Miss Glimmer, how's she doing?


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy Easter, everyone!! This week has been a busy one for us. 

On Sunday, we went to D.C., and Kaizer had an absolute blast meeting lots of new people. I'm extremely proud of him for ignoring people as we walked through the streets, because I know he loves people and if it were up to him, he'd go up and say hi to everyone. He did a marvelous job of staying near me when we crossed the streets, even with all the people coming in close contact with him. 

He was a massive hit with the people too. He did a good job of sitting for people to pet him, which I was proud of. He occasionally slipped up and jumped up after a couple seconds but for the most part he did well, and I'm happy about that. We had to wait an hour or so for food, so Kaizer showed off some tricks. By the end of his performance, there was a crowd of people around us, taking pictures and asking if they could pet him. 

Of course, Kaizer also scared some people with his....excited greetings.. Something I really need to work on is his greeting skills. He does a fairly good job of sitting to get pet, but he basically runs up to the person. I guess people who aren't necessarily "dog people" would get a little nervous if a medium sized dog came running at them with his mouth wide open, tongue lolling out and a tail wagging at 300mph.

Of course, after 5 hours, he was tired and cranky. Which was no fun because we were far away from the car, and he pulled and yanked on his leash the entire walk to the car. I got so annoyed that I had to pass the leash to my brother so I could calm down. It didn't help that we got lost at one point too, but thankfully he settled himself down when we stopped at places to get our bearings. It didn't help that he was 1.5 hours late for dinner too. He had a hotdog though! I was a little worried that it wouldn't react well with his system (because it wasn't a very tasty hotdog imo), but he has an iron stomach and he was fine.

On Monday, I had a friend over. We haven't had many people over, a mixture of getting the house ready (new furniture, landscaping, etc) and we don't know many people because we just moved from Jersey. Needless to say, Kaizer was very very excited, and forgot a handful of his manners. He was dead tired after our Sunday escapade, and since he insists on staying up for a majority of the day, he usually takes a handful of days to recover from one of those adventures. I blame his lack of manners on a mixture of tired, excited, and feeling better because he got off his medication Friday. I've noticed that he tends to temporarily forget some of his manners after he recovers from something. We had to deal with lots of humping and mouthiness (mostly towards me). Thankfully, she's an animal person (one dog, two cats and two horses), so she understood and helped me in correcting him. We found that when he gets in his "bitey growly" mood, the best thing to do is to struggle cuddle him. I pick him up, and forcefully cuddle him. He can't bite me - one hand is under his head, the other is under his armpit, pushing him towards me - and it settles him down. He's still tired out - I think it's from the excitement of having a guest that stayed for an extended period of time. Plus, he loves her. Unfortunately, she left tonight while he was asleep.

Sorry for the longish post!! Here are some pictures! He turns 10 months on Monday..


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

Awww I love his face! Meeting people nicely (!) is definitely something I want to work with Theo on. He LOVES meeting people so much he ignores treats. We took him to yogurtland today and he was such a hit with people and of course he just soaked it all in like a little ham. Good job Kaizer!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

sunnyseas said:


> Awww I love his face! Meeting people nicely (!) is definitely something I want to work with Theo on. He LOVES meeting people so much he ignores treats. We took him to yogurtland today and he was such a hit with people and of course he just soaked it all in like a little ham. Good job Kaizer!


Thank you!!
I don't bring treats when we're working with people, Kaizer would never focus on them. I've found that having the people he's meeting tells him to sit works much better - he wants to impress them lol - and his reward is when they bend down to coo and pet him  

I do credit his somewhat nice greetings to his trainer though. She's very much a no-nonsense type lady so she never dealt with him jumping on her, he learned very quickly. I'm very grateful for that because lots of people don't care if a cute puppy jumps on them, no matter what I say to them beforehand.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Today was Kaizer's first off-leash hike!!

He did very well for his first time, and I'm incredibly proud of him. There was no one at the park today because it was blustery and gross outside, but it worked out well for us. We found this large empty field and my brother and I took turns calling him from different parts of the field. I decided that if he did well practicing his recall in a new location, he could be off leash on the way back. He did wonderfully 

He doesn't stay near us, but he does stop every so often and wait for us to catch up. He does listen to certain "extra" commands (like hold on, slow down, come here etc.) when he's that far away.

I'm most proud that he responded to recall as well as he did. When he got too far away for comfort/out of sight, I whistled to get his attention and called him and he came!! He didn't have to, but he did, and I'm extremely grateful for that. 

We attempted doing the "sit challenge" (which I heard of through the ever so wonderful FDSA), in which a dog sits on various weird surfaces. We failed after one attempt because we got distracted with practicing recall. We got a picture of Kaizer sitting on top of a picnic table though!!

On a different note, Kaizer turns 10 months tomorrow!! Don't know where the time's gone..It seemed like just yesterday he was this little 8 week old puppy.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

YEA! Great job, Kaizer! We are proud of you too! You're our favorite "picnic basket".
Goldens are wonderful off leash.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Cody'sMom said:


> YEA! Great job, Kaizer! We are proud of you too! You're our favorite "picnic basket".
> Goldens are wonderful off leash.
> 
> Connie and Cody :wavey:


Thank you!! Kaizer sends his love, and wants to know if Cody's doing well after his eye operation


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer started limping today. I looked at his right back leg, and he flinched when I touched the area just above his hock bone. I just checked him out again, it doesn't look like he's limping anymore (though that leg looks a little "stiff" but i think that's just my paranoia) and he didn't flinch when I put any pressure/touched it. 

I put him on a "bed rest" of sorts. We didn't go outside today, and I probably won't tomorrow, the only outside time he gets is leashed potty breaks. If he limps at all tomorrow and/or Sunday, I'll take him to the vets on Monday. In the meantime, what should I do? I don't know if I should be worried or not, but I'm always worried when it comes to him lol


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Poor guy! I hope its just a strain and with a little rest he'll be good as new!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm hoping it's just a strain, I can handle that. I'm worrying that it might be Lyme, especially since I live in the Northeast and I swear there's been ticks around all year. I haven't found any on him thus far (besides a couple earlier in the year, but they were unattached).


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Fingers crossed it's not. Chances are it's just a strain since I saw in another post that you said he's been more active recently? What are you using for tick preventative? I worry too as I am in a heavily wooded area in the NE also. I found a deer tick nymph crawling across my son's cheek a couple of weeks ago. No way I would ever be able to find one of those on my dog.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Hopefully just a strain. Rundle has limped a couple of times in the past and had it disappear within the hour. Keeping my fingers crossed for Kaiser that it is nothing big.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

macdougallph1 said:


> Fingers crossed it's not. Chances are it's just a strain since I saw in another post that you said he's been more active recently? What are you using for tick preventative? I worry too as I am in a heavily wooded area in the NE also. I found a deer tick nymph crawling across my son's cheek a couple of weeks ago. No way I would ever be able to find one of those on my dog.


The more I think about it, the more likely it seems to just be a strain. He is more active now than before and he's been running a lot this week. I guess it's just catching up to him.

I use SimpleGard. I hate it, but it works well for Kaizer and I'm too nervous to switch. I don't find ticks on him, but if it's a teeny tiny deer tick, I'd never be able to find it on him.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer had some fun outside today practicing recall (I suck and forgot to practice most of last week and now he apparently forgets that he's supposed to come when called!!)


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Such a cutie! How's his leg doing?


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

So handsome!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Such a cutie! How's his leg doing?


His leg's doing good! Thankfully I haven't noticed anymore limping, so I'm assuming (and hoping) it was a one time thing. Thank you for asking


----------



## lkw626 (Dec 19, 2015)

He is such a handsome boy, I love his coat and the smiley pictures! I'm glad to hear that his leg is doing better.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

You're gorgeous, Kaizer!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you guys!! Kaizer sends his love and lots of puppy wiggles to Tucker and Quinsy


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

So glad to hear Kaizer's leg is better! He growing into such a handsome boy!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer had an upset tummy this week and had a #2 accident inside the house ): Poor puppy was just not feeling well. He went outside a couple of times after that and had diarrhea each time. He got a new bone the day before, so I think that's what caused it. I was worried about him, but he was eating and drinking normally and after his last potty run, he had zoomies around the backyard. 

He'll be 11 months on Wednesday - I can't believe how fast he's growing up.
(ft my brother's hand)


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I totally missed this update on Kaizer! I'm sorry he had an upset stomach too . How is he doing now?

Wow! I can't believe he is almost a year old already. Happy 11 months! He is such a handsome boy and has the sweetest face


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

JMME said:


> I totally missed this update on Kaizer! I'm sorry he had an upset stomach too . How is he doing now?
> 
> Wow! I can't believe he is almost a year old already. Happy 11 months! He is such a handsome boy and has the sweetest face


He had another upset tummy yesterday. Not as bad as the first one, but poor puppy must've been so uncomfortable. 

My dad got a pack of four bones, the same bones from the same company that Kaizer's had before. The first bone he got gave him an upset tummy, so I chucked it. I figured it was old or something, and the inside of it was black and looked rotted to my untrained eye. I was uncomfortable giving it to him. My mom didn't want it in our trash bin in case it started smelling so I think I left it in the garage (so we could put it in the bin the day before the trash gets collected). Apparently someone thought I left it there by mistake - even though I was very clear when I told my family that it was upsetting his tummy - and put it back with the rest of the bones. They all look the same to me, so I must've given him the bad one by accident. For reference, he only gets them for an hour at a time and he was fine with the other bones in the pack, it seems to be this one particular one (when I put it out in the garage, I gave him another one when his tummy was back to normal. The two look the same, except for the inside of the bone which doesn't look black and rotted). I feel terrible, I really should've been paying more attention to what bone I gave him):

The good news is that he seems to be feeling better (we went inside after the 3 or so potty breaks and played fetch and chased toys together). His favorite game is for me to spin the top of his Kong Wobbler like a spintop and him to pounce on it and chase it all around the room.

The bad news is that his anal glands are probably a little messed up after the diarrhea episode. I noticed there were little drops of clear liquid coming out of his anus after he pooped. Can't tell if he needs to get them expressed or if it'll resolve on its own after some good solid poops.

Thank you!! He really does have the sweetest face, absolutely love this boy. I'll get some pictures on my mom's good camera today as an apology for this long novel!!


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

Happy belated 11 months, Kaizer!! I hope you were spoiled yesterday! You're sweet handsome face makes my heart smile!!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

tessmk said:


> Happy belated 11 months, Kaizer!! I hope you were spoiled yesterday! You're sweet handsome face makes my heart smile!!!


Kaizer says thank you and sends his love to Quinsy and you!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I wanted to take pictures outside but it was raining and I didn't want to ruin the camera, so hopefully these will do


----------



## lkw626 (Dec 19, 2015)

Happy belated to Kaizer! I love checking on his thread for updates, he's grown into one handsome boy. I absolutely love the pictures posted there such typical golden poses.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you! I swear his face changed overnight. I woke up one morning and my puppy didn't look like a puppy anymore. It's very bittersweet.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

Loving all those pictures!! it's hard for mine to sit still for a non-blurry one still LOL happy birthday Kaizer!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

CnCFusion said:


> Loving all those pictures!! it's hard for mine to sit still for a non-blurry one still LOL happy birthday Kaizer!


I had to bribe him with apples to stay still! Even after 9 months of constant picture taking, he still wants to check out the camera or the phone How old is Mochi now? He's such a good looking boy!! I remember seeing your last update, but I think I forgot to say something..


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> I had to bribe him with apples to stay still! Even after 9 months of constant picture taking, he still wants to check out the camera or the phone How old is Mochi now? He's such a good looking boy!! I remember seeing your last update, but I think I forgot to say something..


Im glad to know it's not just mine that's got ADD lol... Mochi is 4 months now... still a work in progress!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Today was Kaizer's first day at the beach! He was pretty unsure about the waves, which is understandable. He got a little more comfortable with it as we spent more time there but not enough to go into the water on his own - he followed me every time I went in, which is good for his first time! He did so well today, he rarely pulled on his leash (!!) and he greeted everyone so nicely. He even settled himself down when we stopped at one part of the beach. His favorite part was definitely the sand and the seashells. He brought us seashells to throw for him, he even brought the seashell back! We're definitely going to go back soon, I found out today that this beach is open to dogs year-round!

I didn't get a lot of pictures, I was all wet and sandy. But I got a few, in which Kaizer is purposefully avoiding looking at me.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Way to go Kaizer! You rock! Just wait... you'll be loving up that water in no time at all!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Beach Dog Kaiser....I love it!!!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Thank you! I swear his face changed overnight. I woke up one morning and my puppy didn't look like a puppy anymore. It's very bittersweet.


Oh Gosh!!! Tell me about this. Dakota slept with me last night and I swear he was a much bigger dog when he woke up than when he went to sleep.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

As much as I hate to admit it, my brother's samsung phone takes better pictures than my iPhone does...


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I think I've finally figured out Kaizer's neuter. He has one undescended testicle that's somewhere in his abdomen. That testicle can twist in his abdomen and cause him excruciating pain and puts him at a higher risk of testicular cancer (which isn't very common as it is, but with all the cancer in this breed I'd rather not take any chances). So I think that the best course of action for us is to have his undescended testicle removed and to vasectomize the other testicle, that way there's no risk with his undescended testicle and he can keep the other testicle and still have all his hormones in tact. I'm still going to do research on this, but I think this is our best bet.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Catching up on handsome Kaizer! He looks awesome! Glad he liked the beach!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

My little boy turns one in 8 days! I can't believe how fast this past year has gone.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I was away all weekend visiting friends in Jersey, but when I came back on Sunday, I noticed that Kaizer's right ear was bright red, swollen, smelled terribly and looked like there was a lot of nasty stuff in there. I had just cleaned his ears on Thursday so I was confused, but then I remembered we had taken him to the beach a couple of weeks ago. I don't think that I did a very good job of drying off his ears after we left the beach so I have to make a note to thoroughly dry them off next time. Turns out he has a yeast infection (which I expected after getting a whiff of his ear lol) and I have to put this ear gel type stuff into his ears once a day for the next week - he's definitely gonna have a great birthday. He weighs about 68.2 pounds. He kept moving so it's hard to know for sure, but that's around where he should be. Both the vet and the vet tech said that he was in extremely good shape and I did a good job of keeping him lean. The vet tech also said that I was doing a really good job of training him because she could see the difference in his behavior from his second puppy visit to now. I'm very proud of him for that, sometimes I forget to remind myself that he has matured a lot since he was a puppy and while he's nowhere near being the perfectly well behaved puppy, we're on our way.

Four more days til he turns 1! Yes I'm counting down, I'm unbelievably excited and also a little sad because it's also four more days until we leave the puppy forum


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

aww hope Kaizer feels better!! and happy early birthday!! are you making him a cake??


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

CnCFusion said:


> are you making him a cake??


I'm hoping too, but I have finals all this week so I haven't had the opportunity yet. Tomorrow I have my last two finals though, so I might tomorrow.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer turned 18 months on Sunday!! I've been meaning to update this thread, but I've been so busy. As a fair warning, I'm not very good at those short and brief updates, so this will be very long.

Kaizer has been wonderful, and he's only gotten more wonderful with each passing day. He's still really puppy - he finds joy in every thing, he turns everything into a game (or maybe everything is just a toy), he's so carefree in everything he does. And while he's retained most of that puppy fun, he's matured a lot too. He doesn't need undivided attention all the time anymore, he's much more content now to lie down somewhere and chew on a bone or even take a nap when we're busy and can't entertain him. Which I think is the biggest change I've noticed. He used to pace around the room all the time no matter how tired he was and would only sleep or lie down when he got crated or if we all left the room. He still gets up at every single sound, but he settles down much better now. Hopefully I didn't jinx myself lol.

As for training, we're only getting better He's much much more attentive in public now. He's always responded to his name but now he whips around to face me when I call him and comes to me for some pets, even if we're in public. He's gotten a lot better at listening while he's excited too. He can sit when I tell him, even when he's over-the-top ridiculously excited because a person smiled at him. It's not much (considering his age too, I feel like we should be a little more accomplished than we are lol) but I'm very proud of him - and me too, I think. He's my first dog ever, so the little things are pretty monumental for me.

He still picks up things really quickly, I taught him to back up within two shaping sessions. I haven't put a cue or hand gesture to it yet, so I suppose it's still "in the works". I've noticed he has an affinity for grabbing my phone and holding it in his mouth. I I leave it on the couch - he's pretty good at not taking anything off the table - then he grabs it and kinda prances around with it, with the gentlest mouth ever. I'm thinking of teaching him to get stuff from me, it's definitely something he'd like. I'm not quite sure how to go about that though, I suppose I have to start with a "hold" and "drop it" command but I'm not sure how to teach that either. Kaizer's the type of dog to ignore/drop everything the moment he sees food. I have an idea on how to teach a "hold" but I'm not too sure about drop. I'll figure it out. 

I have some hefty training plans for 2017, but I'm not sure how attainable they are. My first goal would be to get his CGC (remember when I said that I don't think we're nearly as accomplished as we should be? lol). We've got most of it down, except I haven't done stays with Kaizer in months and Kaizer has decided he really likes dogs now. He tends to go a little .... crazy (lots of pulling and excited barks). I suppose that goes on the list too. He'll be starting dock diving in April, and I'm hoping to do a formal obedience class and possibly start agility classes next summer too. I was hoping to eventually compete with him in obedience, but the next 5-6+ years of my life will be the busiest, and most important, years so I don't know if I'll have the time (junior year, then I might be leaving for a month to volunteer in another country over the summer, then senior year and college). I'll always make sure I have enough time for Kaizer so maybe I'll manage to pull it off 

Anyway, I'm really blessed to have Kaizer and he brightens up my day - it's impossible to be upset at his cute little face because he does everything with the utmost joy. He gives the best cuddles at night, right before bed (which is another new thing, he wasn't very cuddly as a puppy) and he's just so so wonderful.

My laptop is broken, so I don't have very many pictures to share, but I chose some of my favorites from the ones i do have  The first picture and last picture go together, him being naughty and then his reaction after I told him to quit it. The second picture always makes me laugh - he was siting on my feet facing away from me and I had called his name. He decided to look up at me instead of turning his head around. Third picture is just him being a pretty puppy and the fourth is him next to our tree. This is the first time we put up a tree while having him (we had him last Christmas but we had recently moved into a new house and didn't have a tree to put up), but he's been pretty good about leaving it alone. Of course we don't have any ornaments up on it (most of the ones we have are glass, he's not quite that trustworthy yet).


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's just adorable!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

He's just gorgeous! Thanks for the update! I'm so glad to hear about how well things are going for you guys. I love all the training plans! I would love to do more of that with Rundle, but, just don't have the extra $$ right now to do formal training with her. I have some ideas for her for the future though. Will talk about it when I update her page on the 20th for her second birthday! Hope you continue to update Kaizer's thread. Would love to hear more about his progress over the next year  Wishing you and your fam a Merry Christmas


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> He's just gorgeous! Thanks for the update! I'm so glad to hear about how well things are going for you guys. I love all the training plans! I would love to do more of that with Rundle, but, just don't have the extra $$ right now to do formal training with her. I have some ideas for her for the future though. Will talk about it when I update her page on the 20th for her second birthday! Hope you continue to update Kaizer's thread. Would love to hear more about his progress over the next year  Wishing you and your fam a Merry Christmas


Thank you!!

We don't have the extra $$ to spend on formal training classes right now either, and that's obviously not ideal but it worked out for me because I'm not in a position where I could do formal classes anyway. I'm hoping it changes by next summer but I'm not sure how it'll work out. He'll have to deal with some mediocre training until things get worked out lol  

I'm very excited to hear about your plans for her!! I can't believe she's turning two already! I love hearing about Rundle. Merry Christmas to your and your family too!


----------

